# Sample Society July 2013



## JamieO (Jun 19, 2013)

Just thought I'd start a thread for July in case some spoilers start to come out soon! I'm hoping for some awesome stuff this month!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2013)

Please no SPF products for me. And no more than two moisturizers, and one should be for the body instead of the face or eyes.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Please no SPF products for me. And no more than two moisturizers, and one should be for the body instead of the face or eyes.


 I totally agree about the moisturizers!! One of last months boxes had 3 in it?!?!? What the what? I want to see newer products and more variety for sure!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2013)

> I totally agree about the moisturizers!! One of last months boxes had 3 in it?!?!? What the what? I want to see newer products and more variety for sure!


 Yeah. That was the box I received. I still haven't used any of them. This may be my last Sample Society box unless they mix things up again.


----------



## katlyne (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't know what I want to do, they usually have an awesome month, then a shitty one, then awesome again. I want to cancel, but at the same time I don't, you know?


----------



## JamieO (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know what I want to do, they usually have an awesome month, then a shitty one, then awesome again. I want to cancel, but at the same time I don't, you know?


 I know exactly what you mean. I think for now I'll keep it. I usually get at least 2 things in a box that I really like and can use, and the rest are things that I can trade, so for now I'm going to stick with it and just hope that they step it up a little and the boxes will be fantastic instead of just alright.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 26, 2013)

I generally will use most everything that comes in a Sample Society box.  The few items that I cant use, I just give away to someone who will.

I just came back from vacation.  My entire makeup collection and skin care for face and body were packed in a bag and someone stole the bag.  I guess I'm lucky since that was the only thing taken, but I am need of everything now.  Fortunately, I had my "minimal" makeup (BB cream, eye pencil, mascara, blush and a couple lippies) in my makeup bag in my purse, so I'm not completely bare faced.  On the bright side, I have the perfect excuse to shop for products this coming weekend.   I'm REALLY looking forward to my beauty subs this month!


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I generally will use most everything that comes in a Sample Society box.  The few items that I cant use, I just give away to someone who will.
> 
> I just came back from vacation.  My entire makeup collection and skin care for face and body were packed in a bag and someone stole the bag.  I guess I'm lucky since that was the only thing taken, but I am need of everything now.  Fortunately, I had my "minimal" makeup (BB cream, eye pencil, mascara, blush and a couple lippies) in my makeup bag in my purse, so I'm not completely bare faced.  On the bright side, I have the perfect excuse to shop for products this coming weekend.   I'm REALLY looking forward to my beauty subs this month!


 Omg. I almost lost my makeup bag once at someone's house (she was a friend of a friend so I didn't know her very well), but luckily I got it back. I thought about everything I would have had to replace and it would have cost more than $100!!

It's crazy how much it all adds up to. 

At least it gives you that excuse to shop though! lol


----------



## Brittann (Jun 27, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## Zaichik (Jun 27, 2013)

They will start shipping July boxes only on July 8, so it's a bit of a wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 28, 2013)

I cancelled. I really liked last month, but since I'm moving soon I decided to try out a different box. I can't wait to see what you guys get!


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 28, 2013)

I might cancel soon. I think SS is sort of a boring box... =(


----------



## OiiO (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might cancel soon. I think SS is sort of a boring box... =(


 That's why I unsubscribed a while ago, but I came back because I ran out of my "boring" moisturizer samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 28, 2013)

> That's why I unsubscribed a while ago, but I came back because I ran out of my "boring" moisturizer samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 THAT's funny....! Well, last month I got three "boring" moisturizer samples, so, I'm sure you'll be all set soon lol


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's why I unsubscribed a while ago, but I came back because I ran out of my "boring" moisturizer samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Every once in awhile they send me something cool though. Drives me nuts lol


----------



## holohologal (Jun 28, 2013)

I just subscribed as i'm an Allure reader, and didn't realize there are so many Subscription options out there to choose from! I need a new moisturizer. With my luck July's box will not include a moisturizer.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *holohologal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just subscribed as i'm an Allure reader, and didn't realize there are so many Subscription options out there to choose from! I need a new moisturizer. With my luck July's box will not include a moisturizer.


 It always includes at least one moisturizer sample, so you should be set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 1, 2013)

I just got this email

We hope youâ€™re looking forward to your July box. Weâ€™re a little behind schedule (sorry!), but are working to get it to you as quickly as we can.

This monthâ€™s theme is Summer Loves - and like all good ones, itâ€™s well worth the wait. Once your box arrives, youâ€™ll find everything you need for an effortlessly chic summer, including must-wear makeup and SPF-enriched formulas. 

I was wondering what was going on with the July boxes since I have not been charged yet. Hopefully they won't be too delayed.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 1, 2013)

double post


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2013)

You might want to delete that code from your post since it's a one-time use deal.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You might want to delete that code from your post since it's a one-time use deal.


Just did. Thanks


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 1, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got this email

We hope youâ€™re looking forward to your July box. Weâ€™re a little behind schedule (sorry!), but are working to get it to you as quickly as we can.

This monthâ€™s theme is Summer Loves - and like all good ones, itâ€™s well worth the wait. Once your box arrives, youâ€™ll find everything you need for an effortlessly chic summer, including must-wear makeup and SPF-enriched formulas. 

I was wondering what was going on with the July boxes since I have not been charged yet. Hopefully they won't be too delayed.

I just go that e-mail too! I am super confused because this is my first Sample Society box! Annoying


----------



## Zaichik (Jul 1, 2013)

I hope it is not going to be a box full of SPF products. I do not like them.

Got the mail as well.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Quote: I just go that e-mail too! I am super confused because this is my first Sample Society box! Annoying


 I've been with sample society for a few months and this is the first time they have been delayed. They have consistently shipped on the first and charged a few days before shipment.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Quote: I just go that e-mail too! I am super confused because this is my first Sample Society box! Annoying


 I've been with sample society for a few months and this is the first time they have been delayed. They have consistently shipped on the first and charged a few days before shipment.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Genevieve Barba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I just go that e-mail too! I am super confused because this is my first Sample Society box! Annoying


It normally isn't like this. I've been with them since February and I think all my boxes were shipped on the first


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2013)

> I've been with sample society for a few months and this is the first time they have been delayed. They have consistently shipped on the first and charged a few days before shipment.


 Nope, actually, they were late a few months ago as well. March? April? It was the month they sent out butter LONDON.


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been with sample society for a few months and this is the first time they have been delayed. They have consistently shipped on the first and charged a few days before shipment.





> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It normally isn't like this. I've been with them since February and I think all my boxes were shipped on the first


 Thanks for being so helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good to know!


----------



## PDubA (Jul 1, 2013)

SS is by far my favorite, I cancelled Birchbox.  There teeny samples were driving me nuts.

Can't wait to see what is in store this month!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 1, 2013)

Late. Sheesh I just said last month how they're always on time.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 1, 2013)

i don't mind the delay. their shipping is the fastest out of the beauty subs since they don't cheap out and use newgistics. plus i plan on putting that code to good use.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 1, 2013)

T



> Nope, actually, they were late a few months ago as well. March? April? It was the month they sent out butter LONDON.


 That must have been before I joined. My first box was the April box.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 1, 2013)

Hoping the delay is worth the wait. I am also hoping it is not another box of moisturizers and hair stuff. I really wish they would send more makeup!


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't mind. They usually ship on the first Monday and not the first. 
Even when SS boxes ships out late (like in October during Frankenstorm, etc) I have never gotten upset because SS does the following::

1- They alert their subscribers as soon as they can and tell them an alternative date so that we're not sitting around wondering when the boxes will ship

2- They sent out a code to spend in the store whenever they have to apologize for any delays (even though I never use it, it's the thought that counts)

3- The customer service is amazing, fast, and accommodating

4- They send deluxe sizes

5- The tracking number actually works

They only negative thing about SS is that they don't send enough makeup lol

I think people get so riled up over delays in other subs because the company doesn't take the time to tell us that there is a delay, offer us something like points or a discount code to tide us over during the wait, and tell us exactly when we'll be able to receive our boxes. They'll be vague and say soon or next week. SS told us it'll be the 8th.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind. They usually ship on the first Monday and not the first.
> 
> ...


I also get mad when certain other subs ship late because of their shipping methods! SS ships UPS, so I know it's going to get here quick no matter when they send it, but when other subs ship out newgistics or DHL and are late, then it sucks even more because then you have to wait like an eternity to get your box.


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 2, 2013)

So I am a little new to the whole beauty box subs (I started once I got a big girl job and signed up for like 3 at once haha) but does Sample Society or beauty blogs ever post spoilers? I see a lot for other boxes but I can never seem to find any for Sample Society. Not that it's a big deal, I just like a little sneak peek


----------



## MaiteS (Jul 2, 2013)

updates!


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Genevieve Barba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I am a little new to the whole beauty box subs (I started once I got a big girl job and signed up for like 3 at once haha) but does Sample Society or beauty blogs ever post spoilers? I see a lot for other boxes but I can never seem to find any for Sample Society. Not that it's a big deal, I just like a little sneak peek


 It's like a complete mystery with SS. Welcome to the beauty box world though lol

I signed up for like 2 at first and now it's... 5?! hahahahaha....


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 3, 2013)

I cancelled after last month (even though it was an improvement for me over previous boxes), but I can't wait to see what everyone is getting!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 3, 2013)

I can remember Sample Society shipping late just once before, and that was immediately after Hurricane Sandy.  Its only a week, so not a big deal for me.  Sample Society shipping is really quick once it does ship.  I generally have my box within a day or two after it ships.


----------



## JamieO (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Genevieve Barba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I am a little new to the whole beauty box subs (I started once I got a big girl job and signed up for like 3 at once haha) but does Sample Society or beauty blogs ever post spoilers? I see a lot for other boxes but I can never seem to find any for Sample Society. Not that it's a big deal, I just like a little sneak peek


 Don't they usually do one spoiler every month? At least they have since I've been subbed. They usually give a spoiler of the one thing that will be in all the boxes, and the rest of the contents always vary. I'm surprised there hasn't been one yet, though. There usually is by now. The last time they were late shipping (whatever month that was, March??), all the boxes had a butter London Polish in them, and when they sent us the emails that they would be shipping late, they told us our boxes would have the polish in them. Every other month they have posted a spoiler of something we would all receive on Facebook.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't they usually do one spoiler every month? At least they have since I've been subbed. They usually give a spoiler of the one thing that will be in all the boxes, and the rest of the contents always vary. I'm surprised there hasn't been one yet, though. There usually is by now. The last time they were late shipping (whatever month that was, March??), all the boxes had a butter London Polish in them, and when they sent us the emails that they would be shipping late, they told us our boxes would have the polish in them. Every other month they have posted a spoiler of something we would all receive on Facebook.


They did send out an email with a sorta mini spoiler, so maybe that's all we get this month?

This monthâ€™s theme is Summer Loves - and like all good ones, itâ€™s well worth the wait. Once your box arrives, youâ€™ll find everything you need for an effortlessly chic summer, including must-wear makeup and SPF-enriched formulas.

At least it looks like we are getting makeup! 

Copy and pasted from earlier in the thread.


----------



## JamieO (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They did send out an email with a sorta mini spoiler, so maybe that's all we get this month?
> ...


----------



## Zaichik (Jul 3, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 4, 2013)

I got charged and I'm getting kit I! I've never gotten a letter like that before (I didn't even know they went that far) and I'm pretty excited!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 4, 2013)

I was going to take a break, but forgot to my SS sub lol. Hmmmm.. winner what will happen and what we're getting. SS has been late with delivery/shipping, but as noted, they've always been proactive with communicating slip ups before customers really notice. Hardly any other sub service does that.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm getting Kit A says my box should be to me by Monday. 

They said they had trouble charging my card, but I have a pending charge that will hit my account tomorrow.  Weird.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 4, 2013)

Getting kit B  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also was going to pause SS but forgot to do it.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 4, 2013)

Same here, I thought I had cancelled and then I got charged. Oh well I guess I forgot.


----------



## JamieO (Jul 4, 2013)

Kit G. I have to know what is in these kits. This is the first month since I've subbed that they haven't told us one product that everyone will get. Total mystery....I don't know whether to be excited or afraid....


----------



## meaganola (Jul 4, 2013)

Kit B!  I've got until the end of the month (until it's time for the next charge to hit) to decide whether I want to keep this one.  My credit union has had some suspicious activity on my card -- like alerted-by-law-enforcememt suspicious activity, which tells me it is not anything I did -- reported to it, so it's canceling the current card in a few days.  I have a replacement card, but now I have to change all of my recurring charges that were using that card, so I might end up looking at the charges and deciding they're just not worth continuing.  Sample Society has been teetering on the edge on cancellation, and this might just be a sign to ditch it already.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 4, 2013)

I emailed Cust service to update my card, and got a response right away (on a holiday?!).  I also asked them for hints and spoilers. We'll see if they give up any hints. 






After addressing my card updates in the first paragraph of their email the rest was soo over the top...





"Receiving that hard cased black box with a sleek metallic label begging to be opened is truly my favorite part of the month. Once opened, the glittering tissue paper and Allure pamphlet shield those 5 little Amazing samples, sure to blow your mind, and keep you looking Fabulous! No one could ever doubt that it's a wonderful experience, and we want you to be a part of this too. Please let us know how we may further assist you.

    We appreciate your business and would like to thank you for entrusting BeautyBar.com with your everyday product needs. If you have any other questions or concerns, or if I may be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact your friendly Customer Care Team via phone, 1-888-696-0423, or email, [email protected]. We are ready to serve you 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

Enjoy the rest of your day,
  

Jackie"


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 4, 2013)

Been lurking MUT for awhile, first post. 

I just checked and I am getting Kit H - wish I knew what was in it.  Where are the photos of the items you are receiving?  When does that usually appear in your dashboard?  This will be my second box.  Not sure if I will continue, finding others I like more...or just sampling out a bunch to land on my favorite.  It seems there is always just one or two items in each that stand out.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm getting Kit D and it should get here Monday. No weight yet, so I'm hoping for something good. Any spoiler pics yet?


----------



## Zaichik (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Been lurking MUT for awhile, first post.
> 
> I just checked and I am getting Kit H - wish I knew what was in it.  Where are the photos of the items you are receiving?  When does that usually appear in your dashboard?  This will be my second box.  Not sure if I will continue, finding others I like more...or just sampling out a bunch to land on my favorite.  It seems there is always just one or two items in each that stand out.


 The dashboard is updated as soon as they ship the box.


----------



## Swtnsarah (Jul 4, 2013)

I am getting Kit J. My order is confirmed but they haven't shipped my box yet. This is my first SS box and I'm excited to see what's going to be in it.


----------



## PDubA (Jul 4, 2013)

Kit B for me!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm getting Kit E. This is the highest letter I've ever gotten. Hope that means good things. It seems there are more variations this month than there's ever been.


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Swtnsarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am getting Kit J. My order is confirmed but they haven't shipped my box yet. This is my first SS box and I'm excited to see what's going to be in it.


Me too! Kit J. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for an amazing box!


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm getting Kit I, haha I hope that's right because I haven't seen anyone else say they're getting I! But I'm excited either way


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 5, 2013)

I called CS to find out the contents of my Kit and my friends Kit.

They both seem great!!!!

Here are the contents for Kit A

[SIZE=16pt]Vincent Longo Eyeshadow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=16pt]Tres Pure Face Tonic .33 oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=16pt]Dr Tâ€™s SuperGoop Advanced Eye Cream [/SIZE]

[SIZE=16pt]Lollia At Last Shea Butter Hand Cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=16pt]Ouidad Moisture Lock Define and Shine 2 oz[/SIZE]
Here are the contents for Kit H

[SIZE=16pt]Deborah Lippman Private Dancer[/SIZE]

[SIZE=16pt]Dr Tâ€™s SuperGoop Advanced Eye Cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=16pt]Tres Pure Face Tonic .33 oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=16pt]Reem Acra Perfume sample[/SIZE]

[SIZE=16pt]By Terry Cellularose Brightening Serum[/SIZE]

[SIZE=16pt] [/SIZE]
I think this is going to be a GREAT month!!!!!


----------



## PDubA (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice detective work LisaLeah!!!  Looks like a great month!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 5, 2013)

> I called CS to find out the contents of my Kit and my friends Kit. They both seem great!!!! Here are the contents for Kit A
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Kit A contents
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Kit A contents



Here are the contents for Kit H


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Kit H contents



Deborah Lippman Private Dancer Dr Tâ€™s SuperGoop Advanced Eye Cream Tres Pure Face Tonic .33 oz Reem Acra Perfume sample By Terry Cellularose Brightening Serum Â 

I think this is going to be a GREAT month!!!!! I believe I'm getting kit I, and I hope it doesn't have the makeup item from that second kit! I already have a dupe that I don't use very often anyway. On the other hand, it will probably trade well.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called CS to find out the contents of my Kit and my friends Kit.
> 
> ...


 Yay.  Looks great. Only one of the items I'm not super excited for, but maybe I can trade for something more exciting for me.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 5, 2013)

There are some repeats I'm hoping not to get.



Spoiler



I received the Reem Acra perfume and Lollia hand lotion earlier in the year. The Deborah Lippmann polish in that exact shade was in the August 2012 box. I wouldn't mind another one of those, but...


I hope they took that into consideration when they determined who would be getting which box variation.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm getting Kit A and know from the spoilers that two are definitely repeats..sigh..


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 5, 2013)

> I'm getting Kit A and know from the spoilers that two are definitely repeats..sigh..


 You should contact Beauty Bar about it once you get your box. Their cs is great and they'll make it up you somehow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 5, 2013)

Lollia is one of my favorite brands of ALL time, so anyone wishing to trade their hand cream, please PM me!! I can never have too many, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jul 5, 2013)

Yay!  I'm getting Kit A and I'm very happy with the listed items in that box.  Another good month for me!  Hope everyone else has similar luck getting things they are happy with!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 5, 2013)

Both of those boxes look great! I'm super excited!


----------



## torijill (Jul 5, 2013)

Kit E here. I'd be happy with the contents of either of the posted boxes, so here's hoping they're all that good.


----------



## Zaichik (Jul 5, 2013)

Kit B. I hope to get smth from By Terry. Fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting kit B  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Getting Kit B as well.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 5, 2013)

Well I am kit H and am new to all this so no dupes. Now to investigate what the products are. I hope I like them. Thank you for the info.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have no idea what kit I'm getting because I had to call them to update my cc info (bc they couldn't charge my cancelled credit card lol...)

But I asked Armando to email me what I was getting lollll

Hey Jane,

This is Armando from BeautyBar.com. I hope you're well! Here is your box list:

Ouidad Moisture Lock Define &amp; Shine 2 oz.

Lollia At Last Shea Butter Handcreme Sample

Dr. T's Supergoop! Advanced SPF 37 Eye Cream

Tres Pure Face Tonic

Vincent Longo Eyeshadow Trios - Paradise Love

Hope this helps! Enjoy. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Armando, Customer Care

^ maybe this is Kit A?
THANKS ARMANDO!!!!

I seriously love their customer service. He even asked me how my 4th was and I told him I fell asleep and missed all the fireworks. lol.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 6, 2013)

Does anyone have info on Kit D please?


----------



## mckondik (Jul 6, 2013)

Kit H for me!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 6, 2013)

> You should contact Beauty Bar about it once you get your box. Their cs is great and they'll make it up you somehow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I might do that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 6, 2013)

I looked up the items in Kit H that I am getting.  I will try most things but will give away the purple polish for sure!  Not my thing at all!!


----------



## R8RJenn (Jul 6, 2013)

Im getting Kit C.  Does anyone know what is in Kit C?


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 6, 2013)

This has nothing to do with Birchbox or Sample Society.  I just posted this on the Birchbox thread, but I want to share it here too. 

A while ago, I posted about how I needed everything because a bag with all my cosmetics and toiletries was stolen out of my car when I was on my way home from a vacation.  Someone here (I wont mention the persons name since it was a PM) sent me a PM offering to send me samples she wasn't using.  I just thought that was an incredibly nice gesture from someone who doesn't even know me and a very generous offer.  I had just come from the vets office with a very sick cat (she's my baby!), and signed on to Makeup Talk and read that.  It brightened my entire day! 

Just wanted to share that.


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no idea what kit I'm getting because I had to call them to update my cc info (bc they couldn't charge my cancelled credit card lol...)
> 
> ...


 If that is Kit A (I think it is), then that's what I'm getting.  I'm happy with this box and will use every single item!  

I agree about Beauty Bar's customer service.  I've only had to call them twice but I received great customer service on both occasions.

EDIT:  I just read the description of the 4th item and I cant wait to try it!


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked up the items in Kit H that I am getting.  I will try most things but will give away the purple polish for sure!  Not my thing at all!!


 I received that polish last year.  It's very pretty, but not my style.  I used it once and then gave it to my niece.  Its more her style and I've seen her wearing it a few times.


----------



## ScopeIt (Jul 7, 2013)

Last month was my first month, and I was pretty happy with Kit A. I love the packaging, and I love the sample sizes I received for June. I'm getting Kit J this month, hope it's another good one!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 7, 2013)

I am getting A, too. Which two are repeats? We usually get the same box but I don't recall getting ay of this stuff.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Kit A and know from the spoilers that two are definitely repeats..sigh..


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone have any info on Kit I yet????


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm not sure if anyone has addressed this before but if you cancel Sample Society and sign back up it is completely likely you will get repeats.  I've spoken with their customer service a few times about it.  So anyone considering signing back up who has cancelled before, be aware of that.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 8, 2013)

So, I just off the phone with Sample Society CS, and the guy I spoke to REALLY didn't want to tell me what was in my box..(what, is he on Santa Claus patrol?..) Anywhoo, I'm getting Kit I, and he rattled off the list so fast that I can barely remember any of it, but I do remember [self tanner] And I remember being overall kind of unimpressed...maybe next month


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

> So, I just off the phone with Sample Society CS, and the guy I spoke to REALLY didn't want to tell me what was in my box..(what, is he on Santa Claus patrol?..) Anywhoo, I'm getting Kit I, and he rattled off the list so fast that I can barely remember any of it, but I do remember [self tanner] And I remember being overall kind of unimpressed...maybe next month


 Yeah, I tried to get my contents (kit B) yesterday when I called to change my CC information. I'm really not impressed with their coy "that would spoil the surprise!" response. They are not as amazing and special as they think they are.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 8, 2013)

> Yeah, I tried to get my contents (kit B) yesterday when I called to change my CC information. I'm really not impressed with their coy "that would spoil the surprise!" response. They are not as amazing and special as they think they are.


 LOL...right?! I was pretty shocked, and then pretty saddened when he finally relented and told me what was in my box... Aaaand I just noticed that I screwed up the spoiler portion of my last post :/ I should not even attempt to be doing this stuff early in the morning without drinking Diet Coke first. Must. get. Diet. Coke.!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 8, 2013)

For anyone interested in Kit G, it appears to contain

Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper

Lavanila Pure Vanilla Dr. T's Supergoop! Advanced SPF 37 Eye Cream Tres Pure Face Tonic
Vincent Longo Eyeshadow Trio in Sweet Melody 

Oh, I am soooo glad I finally have an excuse to buy a full-sized bottle of Lavanilla Pure Vanilla.  YAY $15 off!!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2013)

My dashboard updated

I'm getting Kit A








*Ouidad* Moisture Lock Define &amp; Shine-2 oz.-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»







*Lollia* At Last Shea Butter Handcreme Sample-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»






 Advanced SPF 37 Eye Cream SS Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»







*Tres Pure* Face Tonic_SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»







*Vincent Longo* Eyeshadow Trios-Paradise Love-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»


----------



## iluvdandelions (Jul 8, 2013)

My dashboard shows I'm getting Kit I:


*Ecru New York* Luxe Treatment Shampoo-2 oz.-SS
*Jane Iredale* Tantasia Self Tanner Deluxe Sample
*Lord &amp; Berry* Silk Kajal Eye Pencil-Black SS

*Dr. T's Supergoop!* Advanced SPF 37 Eye Cream SS

*Tres Pure* Face Tonic_SS


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 8, 2013)

> My dashboard updated I'm getting Kit A
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GAH!!! This is the box I want!!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iluvdandelions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dashboard shows I'm getting Kit I:
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2013)

I ended up cancelling... again. LOL Between their screw up of my account earlier in the month coupled with the fact they said they can't charge my credit card (despite there being a $16.25 charge) I cancelled again. I liked the items in my boxes the last few months but with credit card issues I get spooked easily. See what happened was that last week or the week before (can't recall when) I went to check my account for something and saw I couldn't get onto my dashboard. The site acted as if my account was cancelled. I meant to call them to find out what happened but didn't and a few days later everything was fine again. Over the weekend I check my account and see that I've been billed for July but then yesterday I get an email from them saying "_We've Had a Problem Charging Your Credit Card_". So I called and the lady I spoke to said it looks like they tried to charge my account TODAY (late last night/early this morning) but couldn't. I told her but the account was already charged on July 3 with payment taken out. She said it looks like payment was attempted on the 4th but couldn't go through. I'm chalking this up to their system being screwy though it can be an issue with Paypal since I had problems with Ipsy billing me as well. So no idea if I'm getting the July box or not despite that it's been paid for (according to Paypal) because they're saying it's not paid for.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm still waiting for an update. I sense a cancellation coming. The longer it takes, the more I have a feeling I'll get neutral eye shadow (I don't do neutral shadow), black eyeliner (no black eyeliner, either), or a nail polish I already have. And sunscreen and multiple moisturizers, of course. I used to love getting moisturizer and sunscreen samples, but I'm receiving them faster than I can use them, plus my skin tends to react poorly to sunscreen nowadays.


----------



## rigs32 (Jul 8, 2013)

I am also getting Kit G and am quite happy about the contents.  SS was on probation and I'll be keeping them around for at least another month.  Yeah!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up cancelling... again. LOL Between their screw up of my account earlier in the month coupled with the fact they said they can't charge my credit card (despite there being a $16.25 charge) I cancelled again. I liked the items in my boxes the last few months but with credit card issues I get spooked easily. See what happened was that last week or the week before (can't recall when) I went to check my account for something and saw I couldn't get onto my dashboard. The site acted as if my account was cancelled. I meant to call them to find out what happened but didn't and a few days later everything was fine again. Over the weekend I check my account and see that I've been billed for July but then yesterday I get an email from them saying "_We've Had a Problem Charging Your Credit Card_". So I called and the lady I spoke to said it looks like they tried to charge my account TODAY (late last night/early this morning) but couldn't. I told her but the account was already charged on July 3 with payment taken out. She said it looks like payment was attempted on the 4th but couldn't go through. I'm chalking this up to their system being screwy though it can be an issue with Paypal since I had problems with Ipsy billing me as well. So no idea if I'm getting the July box or not despite that it's been paid for (according to Paypal) because they're saying it's not paid for.


 They had issues charging my card this month too, I thought it was because I moved and my billing address changed, but none of my other subs seem to have a problem.  I think they had some glitches, I got the exact same email.  

I updated my address, emailed them back and confirmed everything.  I had a pending charge on my card for a while along with a charge for the box, the pending charge dropped off and I have a tracking number.  I wasn't too concerned.


----------



## Zaichik (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gifwhen he finally relented and told me what was in my box...


 So what is in Kit B?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 8, 2013)

> So what is in Kit B?


 No clue... I'm getting Kit I  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 8, 2013)

Well guys, I got the booby prize. 




 Cancelled IMMEDIATELY and wrote them a long explanation of why. Just wish I hadn't left out why I don't like the first sample too. I'm wondering if they really sold out of pretty much all the good boxes and I was just too late in signing back up for the month. Such a shame though. I remember getting SS in the past (3-4 boxes last year) and they were great. But, back then, everyone got the same thing. I just feel so very cheated this month. I'm not even sure if I will use the one sample I like (eye cream--that I think everyone is getting) or just put the whole box on ebay to try and get my money back. Feeling blue...



(SS on left, me on the right. "No good box for you!!!")







*Ecru New York* Luxe Treatment Shampoo-2 oz.-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»







*Jane Iredale* Tantasia Self Tanner Deluxe Sample

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»







*Lord &amp; Berry* Silk Kajal Eye Pencil-Black SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»







*Dr. T's Supergoop!* Advanced SPF 37 Eye Cream SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»







*Tres Pure* Face Tonic_SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»

     
I NEVER use shampoo sent in subs as it always contains SLS. I think many of you guys know of my passionate hatred of self tanners, lol! Even the makeup disappointed me--a boring black eyeliner--soooo wanted the Vincent Longo eyeshadow. I *may* try the tonic and I *probably* will try the eye cream, but everyone got those. So basically, I hate all my variations with a passion. Sigh...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 8, 2013)

> Well guys, I got the booby prize.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Welcome to the club, lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iluvdandelions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dashboard shows I'm getting Kit I:
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2013)

What box letter is that?



> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well guys, I got the booby prize.
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

Le sigh. Mine (kit B) is showing as backordered, and it still doesn't list the contents.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Le sigh. Mine (kit B) is showing as backordered, and it still doesn't list the contents.


 Yup. I'm wondering what in the world are we getting that's backordered...


----------



## Zaichik (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks like everybody gets the tonic.

*Lord &amp; Berry* Silk Kajal Eye Pencil-Black is quite good. I got it before and it is very decent. At first I thought I would get rid of the pencil but nobody wanted it so I ended up using it myself.


----------



## Zaichik (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No clue... I'm getting Kit I


 Oh, I thought we were discussing kit B.

Well, as I am going to be away till Friday I am kind of relieved that the box won't arrive while I am not at home. But damn! I wanna know what is inside. Fingers crossed for By Terry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## benji00 (Jul 8, 2013)

This is my first month for sample society, and so far it's late and I'm getting kit I. Pretty disappointed. How do you know the kit letter? My dashboard doesn't say, so I just figured it ot from the forum. Hopefully the kits get better - would have loved some eyeshadow, or any kind of make up!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 8, 2013)

Hmm...for some reason I can't get the quoting feature to work right now. 

Tiffany--Sorry, I didn't realize you were as unhappy with yours as I am with that same box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Zadidoll--Based on what others have posted, it looks like the kit I got and posted in my spoiler is Kit I (that's I as in AEIOU, not the number 1--I hate when it is hard to tell the difference between those two with a font, lol!) But, I don't know how to know the actual kit letter, so I'm just going based on my box matching some others on here.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

If you to to Order History under My Account instead of your dashboard, you will see your kit letters.


----------



## Zaichik (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is the content of kit B (according to CS Andy)

Lollia Wander Petite Treat Handcreme

Dr. T's Supergoop! Advanced SPF 37 Eye Cream

Tres Pure Face Tonic

Vincent Longo Eyeshadow Trios- Stella Untold

Red Flower Ocean Hair Wash
It is a pity no By Terry for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But I will use everything. Even eyeshadows will work.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Zaichik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the content of kit B (according to CS Andy)
> 
> ...


That's a great box!!!!!


----------



## Zaichik (Jul 8, 2013)

Kit A

1.Vincent Longo Eyeshadow - Paradise Love

2.Tres Pure Face Tonic .33 oz

3.Dr Tâ€™s SuperGoop Advanced Eye Cream

4. Lollia At Last Shea Butter Hand Cream

5. Ouidad Moisture Lock Define and Shine 2 oz

 
Kit B

1. Vincent Longo Eyeshadow Trios- Stella Untold

2. Tres Pure Face Tonic

3. Dr. T's Supergoop! Advanced SPF 37 Eye Cream

4. Lollia Wander Petite Treat Handcreme

5. Red Flower Ocean Hair Wash
Kit G

1. Vincent Longo Eyeshadow Trio in Sweet Melody

2. Tres Pure Face Tonic

3. Dr. T's Supergoop! Advanced SPF 37 Eye Cream

4. Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper

5. Lavanila Pure Vanilla
Kit H

1.Deborah Lippman Private Dancer

2.Tres Pure Face Tonic .33 oz

3.Dr Tâ€™s SuperGoop Advanced Eye Cream

4.Reem Acra Perfume sample

5.By Terry Cellularose Brightening Serum

 
Kit I


*Ecru New York* Luxe Treatment Shampoo-2 oz.-SS 
*Jane Iredale* Tantasia Self Tanner Deluxe Sample

*Lord &amp; Berry* Silk Kajal Eye Pencil-Black SS

*Dr. T's Supergoop!* Advanced SPF 37 Eye Cream SS

*Tres Pure* Face Tonic_SS


----------



## annveal (Jul 8, 2013)

I got Kit I too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For some reason, I always expect SS to impress me but they seem to consistently underwhelm me. I resubscribed after seeing the spoilers from the other boxes. I really wanted the nail polish, but I would have been okay with all of the other boxes. Instead I get another tanning product. Apparently, I've started a collection of them.


----------



## torijill (Jul 8, 2013)

Kit B is almost exactly the same as Kit E, though I don't remember 

 
 
which Lollia scent I'm getting, and the eyeshadow is Serendipity.  The Supergoop eye cream, Tres Pure tonic, and Red Flower Ocean hair wash are the same.


----------



## katlyne (Jul 8, 2013)

The later kits are assigned to those who sign up after the first of the month. They generally don't have the more wanted items because ss puts together x number of boxes for their current subscribers, but then someone else signs up and they have to make another box.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The later kits are assigned to those who sign up after the first of the month. They generally don't have the more wanted items because ss puts together x number of boxes for their current subscribers, but then someone else signs up and they have to make another box.


 Thanks for explaining Katlyne. Quite honestly, I would have *much, much* rather they simply told me they sold out so I had to go on the waitlist than to have them take my money and send me a box of complete crap. Not angry at you. Not shooting the messenger. Just being honest. I don't know why they would approach it this way. If they are trying to get a new customer, this is the wrong way to go about it!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm getting the same kit and I have to say I am excited about it.  I think this is going to be my favorite Sample Society box because of the hand cream and face product.  I don't think the eye shadow is for me, but I'll give it a try and see.  I'm just happy it isn't a neutral/nude type of product. 



> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dashboard updated
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 8, 2013)

Zadi-

I have bought things from this company since the only storefront was diapers.com - 6 years at least. I have never once had a cc issue. I would lay the blame on Paypal. I tend not to do anything with Paypal- it is just not as consumer friendly as one would hope.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up cancelling... again. LOL Between their screw up of my account earlier in the month coupled with the fact they said they can't charge my credit card (despite there being a $16.25 charge) I cancelled again. I liked the items in my boxes the last few months but with credit card issues I get spooked easily. See what happened was that last week or the week before (can't recall when) I went to check my account for something and saw I couldn't get onto my dashboard. The site acted as if my account was cancelled. I meant to call them to find out what happened but didn't and a few days later everything was fine again. Over the weekend I check my account and see that I've been billed for July but then yesterday I get an email from them saying "_We've Had a Problem Charging Your Credit Card_". So I called and the lady I spoke to said it looks like they tried to charge my account TODAY (late last night/early this morning) but couldn't. I told her but the account was already charged on July 3 with payment taken out. She said it looks like payment was attempted on the 4th but couldn't go through. I'm chalking this up to their system being screwy though it can be an issue with Paypal since I had problems with Ipsy billing me as well. So no idea if I'm getting the July box or not despite that it's been paid for (according to Paypal) because they're saying it's not paid for.


----------



## ScopeIt (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh man, is no one else getting Kit J?! I'm a little nervous now -- kit I is a bit of a stinker.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2013)

The more I think about it them more I'm leaning towards Paypal since I've had issues with Testtube and was using a Paypal debit card and most recently before Sample Society with Ipsy and Paypal. The only thing that I am chalking it up to BeautyBar is my account looking like it was cancelled and then fine again a few days later. That's all before the recent billing so that has to be a BeautyBar glitch. I'm going back to using my bank card which I didn't want to do because I hate using the bank card for anything online.



> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadi-
> 
> ...


----------



## ryansmodernlife (Jul 8, 2013)

Still listed as Kit E, no news though.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, is no one else getting Kit J?! I'm a little nervous now -- kit I is a bit of a stinker.


 As someone who got stuck with that stupid Kit I, thank you for saying that! I am very, very, very, very tempted, when I get my box, to just write on it "Return to Sender" and stick it back in the mailbox. Blech!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 8, 2013)

> Still listed as Kit E, no news though.


 me too. i might call or email them tomorrow.


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The later kits are assigned to those who sign up after the first of the month. They generally don't have the more wanted items because ss puts together x number of boxes for their current subscribers, but then someone else signs up and they have to make another box.


This is my second month, thus a current subscriber, and I'm getting kit J.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 9, 2013)

I am getting Kit H.  I am very disappointed.  Anybody want my nail polish.  I don't do polish, nails get done with gel.  My toes, I pick out the colors at the salon and usually basic colors.  Everything else seems like it is thrown in the box.  

This is my second box. I was really pleased with my first box last month.  I may give one more month trial.


----------



## holohologal (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm getting Kit I! First box. I had hoped to get the hand lotion.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting Kit H.  I am very disappointed.  Anybody want my nail polish.  I don't do polish, nails get done with gel.  My toes, I pick out the colors at the salon and usually basic colors.  Everything else seems like it is thrown in the box.
> 
> This is my second box. I was really pleased with my first box last month.  I may give one more month trial.


 I would love to receive that nail polish in my box! I'm going to start praying that they slip up and accidentally place it in my box lol


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I tried to get my contents (kit B) yesterday when I called to change my CC information. I'm really not impressed with their coy "that would spoil the surprise!" response. They are not as amazing and special as they think they are.





> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL...right?! I was pretty shocked, and then pretty saddened when he finally relented and told me what was in my box...
> 
> ...


 I'm surprised... Armando didn't even hesitate. He asked me, "do you want to me tell you over the phone or email it to you?" 

Off topic:: every time I say Armando in my head I think of armadillos. 




 &lt;- closest thing to armadillo.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to receive that nail polish in my box! I'm going to start praying that they slip up and accidentally place it in my box lol


 Trust me--I'm praying they slip up and send me the wrong box entirely--so right there with you! LOL


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know how to quote from phone yet.... But what you got??? Want to trade? I know the polish is expensive. I've seen it at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 9, 2013)

Nordstroms sells this polish.... They have a great return policy. Maybe I can go exchange it there??? Hehe


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know how to quote from phone yet....
> 
> But what you got??? Want to trade? I know the polish is expensive. I've seen it at Neiman Marcus.


 I would if I could! I don't really have anything to trade for it lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting the same kit and I have to say I am excited about it.  I think this is going to be my favorite Sample Society box because of the hand cream and face product.  I don't think the eye shadow is for me, but I'll give it a try and see.  I'm just happy it isn't a neutral/nude type of product.


 My box comes tomorrow.  I already set up to trade the products I don't think will work for me.  Assuming everything is accurate and my box arrives as scheduled, it'll end up be a pretty great box for me (even if I have to trade some of the items).

I like the idea of the eyeshadow, but I have a quad of shadow that's very similar to the one I'm getting and as much as I like the idea of bold colored eyeshadow, I know I'll only wear it either as eyeliner or on special occasions, so a more neutral/nude would've worked better for me personally.


----------



## Cate88 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm getting Kit E. It still says 'In Process,' and Shipping is set for July 9th. I haven't received any email yet from them. My dashboard hasn't updated with the products I'm receiving. I'm not mad that it's shipping late. Things happen, and they're typically pretty good about getting them out by the 1st or second, I'm just anxious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 9, 2013)

> My box comes tomorrow. Â I already set up to trade the products I don't think will work for me. Â Assuming everything is accurate and my box arrives as scheduled, it'll end up be a pretty great box for me (even if I have to trade some of the items). I like the idea of the eyeshadow, but I have a quad of shadow that's very similar to the one I'm getting and as much as I like the idea of bold colored eyeshadow, I know I'll only wear it either as eyeliner or on special occasions, so a more neutral/nude would've worked better for me personally.


 My box should arrive on Thursday, and assuming I'm sent the same crappy box displayed on my dashboard, it'll still be salvageable because of a very awesome MUT'er! Happy Camper!! :yesss:


----------



## Cate88 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nordstroms sells this polish.... They have a great return policy. Maybe I can go exchange it there??? Hehe


They have an AMAZING return policy. A couple of years ago I bought jeans there while I was on vacation in California. They didn't fit right, and I returned them once I got back to RI. I lost my receipt. They returned it, no questions asked, and they gave me CASH.

I remember seeing Kathy Griffin do stand-up and she had a joke saying her mom could return a half eaten hot dog to Nordstroms for Cash.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They have an AMAZING return policy. A couple of years ago I bought jeans there while I was on vacation in California. They didn't fit right, and I returned them once I got back to RI. I lost my receipt. They returned it, no questions asked, and they gave me CASH.
> ...


 It's true.  I bought shoes to wear for my sisters wedding, but she called off the wedding so I returned the shoes, but I had already worn them around the house and scuffed up the soles and such.  I should've kept them but I couldn't justify keeping $90 heels in an off color that would've only been worn a few times.  Nordstrom took them back no questions asked.  (I had my receipt though and paid on credit card, so they just gave me back what I paid for them on my card).


----------



## Shana413 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am a new subscriber to sample society and am getting kit I, kinda disappointed in my first box but we'll see, i have high hopes for the eye cream and self tanner. I was just wondering, do they give you a different kit every month or will i always be kit I? I'm also a newbie here and look forward to chatting with you all about sample society  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 9, 2013)

I just called about Kit E. It looks like it's getting ready to ship today. One of the items was causing the delay. Kit E has the 

  1. Lolilla hand cream 2. Dr. T Supergoop eye cream 3. Tres Pure Face Tonic
4. Vincent Longo eyeshadow trio in Sinful Rhapsody
5. Red Flower Ocean shampoo

It's a great box. I'm excited for it!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 9, 2013)

> I just called about Kit E. It looks like it's getting ready to ship today. One of the items was causing the delay.Â Kit E has theÂ
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's a great box. I'm excited for it! That IS a great box...total box envy over here!


----------



## llychee (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got my box and the eyeshadow trios are full size (retail value $30)!!  I was worried it would come in the form of a sample card.


----------



## Cate88 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just called about Kit E. It looks like it's getting ready to ship today. One of the items was causing the delay. Kit E has the
> 
> ...


 Wow, there are products in there that I really want to try and was hoping they'd turn up in one of my subscription boxes.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok, I am somewhat happy with Sample Society again. I decided to write customer service an email about why I was so unhappy with my box this month, making 3 main points. 1) if you need to send out box variations, I understand, but you need to make sure all boxes are fairly equally desirable, 2) if you need to send out box variations, you also need to improve your beauty profile questionnaire because right now it is totally inadequate to use for assigning the boxes, and 3) if you run out of the more desirable products, put up a waitlist instead of accepting new subscriptions, as most people would rather get waitlisted than receive a very bad box. In less than an hour, I got a very detailed response back which you could tell was not a canned answer. Yes, it was from Armando. I won't say what he said, but I will say he was very professional and understanding. I wrote back to thank him and even mentioned that his name had come up before on makeup talk (as a good example of their customer service). Some boxes can't even get their customer service down right. SS has that going for them in spades. However, since this was my first experience with them since around this time last year, I can see they need lots of work on the boxes themselves.


----------



## katlyne (Jul 9, 2013)

But but but...I want to know what armando said!!


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I am somewhat happy with Sample Society again. I decided to write customer service an email about why I was so unhappy with my box this month, making 3 main points. 1) if you need to send out box variations, I understand, but you need to make sure all boxes are fairly equally desirable, 2) if you need to send out box variations, you also need to improve your beauty profile questionnaire because right now it is totally inadequate to use for assigning the boxes, and 3) if you run out of the more desirable products, put up a waitlist instead of accepting new subscriptions, as most people would rather get waitlisted than receive a very bad box. In less than an hour, I got a very detailed response back which you could tell was not a canned answer. Yes, it was from Armando. I won't say what he said, but I will say he was very professional and understanding. I wrote back to thank him and even mentioned that his name had come up before on makeup talk (as a good example of their customer service). Some boxes can't even get their customer service down right. SS has that going for them in spades. However, since this was my first experience with them since around this time last year, I can see they need lots of work on the boxes themselves.


 ARMANDO!!!


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 9, 2013)

Also I got my box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> But but but...I want to know what armando said!!


 Well, I will say that he acknowledged that he himself probably knew less about the products that were sent out than I did, lol! He said one way sample society box assignments worked was based on how long you have remained a member--so to me, that indicates that as a new customer (they clearly did not keep a record that I received SS several times last year) I was purposely assigned a different box from long time members. And get this--he did something no sample box I have tried has ever done--he actually acknowledged that it can be frustrating to pay the same amount of money as someone else only to feel as though you were not treated as well as they were! I was shocked!!!

He also said he would pass along my suggestions for improving the service, and I really hope he will. Every time I have had an issue with sample society, they have made it up to me, which is more than I can say for Birchbox, for example. And just getting a real, human response alone was impressive. It clearly was not a cut and paste job but an actual human who read what I had to say, processed the information, and then took the time to formulate a response back. Oh well. Though I am disappointed, and I won't use probably 80% of the box, I may give the eye cream a try. I do love eye products, even skin care related to the eye, as well as eyeshadows and pretty, colorful things to put around the eye.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ARMANDO!!!


 Yup! Wonder if he is angling for a raise or promotion, lol?! Hey, even if he is, he is *earning it*!!!


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup! Wonder if he is angling for a raise or promotion, lol?! Hey, even if he is, he is *earning it*!!!


 I dunno but I'm Team Armando!

Also I keep imagining him as a Fabio-esque book cover guy.

It's the name. lol....


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nordstroms sells this polish.... They have a great return policy. Maybe I can go exchange it there??? Hehe


 I did that with the Butter London polish.  I got Cheeky Chops (yellow) in my box.  Yellow is not my shade, so I exchanged it at Nordstrom for Macbeth (bright coral).  No questions asked.


----------



## ryansmodernlife (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just called about Kit E. It looks like it's getting ready to ship today. One of the items was causing the delay. Kit E has the
> 
> ...


 OOooo. Yay. Now the box is worth the wait!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did that with the Butter London polish.  I got Cheeky Chops (yellow) in my box.  Yellow is not my shade, so I exchanged it at Nordstrom for Macbeth (bright coral).  No questions asked.


 Thanks.  Then that is what I will do. I picked out a color I want now.  I did notice that Nordstroms says Private Dancer is no longer available, but I think they will still take it back. Neiman Marcus still has it.  But I am not so sure about their return policy.


----------



## katlyne (Jul 10, 2013)

i think taking something back to a store you didnt buy it from is absolutely horrid...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> i think taking something back to a store you didnt buy it from is absolutely horrid...


 Yeah, I'm not a big fan of that idea either...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i think taking something back to a store you didnt buy it from is absolutely horrid...


 Well, if it is just an exchange and not seeking a monetary refund, that is at least a little better, I suppose. That way, they aren't losing any actual money. But yeah, probably not something I would ever do myself. I hate taking things back even with a receipt!


----------



## katlyne (Jul 10, 2013)

They are though, even if the polish is still sealed, they have to throw it away. Its essentially like they walked in and stole a polish off the shelf.



> Well, if it is just an exchange and not seeking a monetary refund, that is at least a little better, I suppose. That way, they aren't losing any actual money. But yeah, probably not something I would ever do myself. I hate taking things back even with a receipt!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i think taking something back to a store you didnt buy it from is absolutely horrid.


 I agree!


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They are though, even if the polish is still sealed, they have to throw it away. Its essentially like they walked in and stole a polish off the shelf.


 I agree. When you sign up for a beauty sub you sign up for the uncertainty aswell. I feel like going to exchange it is cheating the system a little. But to each their own I suppose


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i think taking something back to a store you didnt buy it from is absolutely horrid...


 Agreed. It might be just make-up and not a big deal to some, but it's still a pretty unethical thing to do.


----------



## Cate88 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm really anxious for my box to ship. I have Kit E and I guess it was back-ordered. It said it would ship the 8th...then the 9th... I checked this morning and it says the 10th... I'm sure I'm going to go on there tomorrow and it'll say the 11th... UGH. I'm not mad, I'm just so anxious!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They are though, even if the polish is still sealed, they have to throw it away. Its essentially like they walked in and stole a polish off the shelf.


 Really? That is crazy! I could completely understand having to toss certain items, but nail polish is not one of them. I don't worry about it the same way I would a lip product, for example, even if the polish is opened. I'm sure there's some law behind it, but I wonder what the reasoning is behind the law? Personally, I wouldn't have any qualms about buying unsealed nail polish. I think a lot of the polishes I've gotten from drug stores through the years have not been sealed. You never know if they have been 'tested' in store or not. So assuming the bottle is not half empty or something, I don't see the difference. Oh well.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Genevieve Barba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. When you sign up for a beauty sub you sign up for the uncertainty aswell. I feel like going to exchange it is cheating the system a little. But to each their own I suppose


 Well, you can "work" the system through trying to swap it on here at least! That is what has finally convinced me to re-try Birchbox, for example. I do NOT trust them to send me something I will like. But back when i tried them out last year, I wasn't even a member here on MUT. Now, I feel like between the trade forum here and Ipsy's FB swap forum, I will at least have a *chance* to get rid of stuff I don't want and get something I would enjoy. Ethics aside, I also find it much *easier* than walking into a store like Neiman Marcus or Nordstroms or whatever to try to return/exchange something.


----------



## mks8372 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nordstroms sells this polish.... They have a great return policy. Maybe I can go exchange it there??? Hehe


 I received the Private Dancer polish from Sample Society several months ago in a box and it said something like "Sample-not for resale" on the bottom sticker if I remember correctly.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

Got my box!

Kit A:  





@Tiffany let me know when your box gets in so we can swappy swap!  



  You're right the hand cream is wonderful!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i think taking something back to a store you didnt buy it from is absolutely horrid...


 It is, but people do that and much worse ALL the time.  Doesn't make it right...the worst example I recall is a customer bringing back an entirely used bottle of shower gel to our store (I'm talking washed the damn thing out, no residue of the product left in it whatsoever) and claimed it was sold to her that way and she wanted a refund.  






Sh.sh.sh.shady!


----------



## CaWo (Jul 10, 2013)

I am getting Kit B and it shipped out today! Hoping I get the eyeshadow!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jul 10, 2013)

I have never waited this long for my box.  I got my Ipsy email before my BB and SS ones..  I always get Ipsy last..  anyway..  this sucks..


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm so glad I never worked retail. I don't see how you guys dont just go insane.



> It is, but people do that and much worse ALL the time. Â Doesn't make it right...the worst example I recall is a customer bringing back an entirely used bottle of shower gel to our store (I'm talking washed the damn thing out, no residue of the product left in it whatsoever) and claimed it was sold to her that way and she wanted a refund. Â  :icon_roll Sh.sh.sh.shady! Â


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never waited this long for my box.  I got my Ipsy email before my BB and SS ones..  I always get Ipsy last..  anyway..  this sucks..


 ok.. I am getting kit b..  dashboard is updated but no email yet..  I like what I am getting tho!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, you can "work" the system through trying to swap it on here at least! That is what has finally convinced me to re-try Birchbox, for example. I do NOT trust them to send me something I will like. But back when i tried them out last year, I wasn't even a member here on MUT. Now, I feel like between the trade forum here and Ipsy's FB swap forum, I will at least have a *chance* to get rid of stuff I don't want and get something I would enjoy. Ethics aside, I also find it much *easier* than walking into a store like Neiman Marcus or Nordstroms or whatever to try to return/exchange something.


 That is true, I see your point. Like I said, to each their own



I can see where it'd be easier than having to scramble with trying to trade with someone online and having to deal with all that. I just have a soft spot for retailers


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is, but people do that and much worse ALL the time.  Doesn't make it right...the worst example I recall is a customer bringing back an entirely used bottle of shower gel to our store (I'm talking washed the damn thing out, no residue of the product left in it whatsoever) and claimed it was sold to her that way and she wanted a refund.
> 
> ...


I work at a Godiva. I had a customer come in with an opened box of chocolates that they received as a holiday gift (by this time it was March) and they had taken a bite of every piece of chocolate and there were missing pieces (probably because they ate the ones they liked and wanted to return it because it was stale.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? That is crazy! I could completely understand having to toss certain items, but nail polish is not one of them. I don't worry about it the same way I would a lip product, for example, even if the polish is opened. I'm sure there's some law behind it, but I wonder what the reasoning is behind the law? Personally, I wouldn't have any qualms about buying unsealed nail polish. I think a lot of the polishes I've gotten from drug stores through the years have not been sealed. You never know if they have been 'tested' in store or not. So assuming the bottle is not half empty or something, I don't see the difference. Oh well.


They probably have to toss it because once an item leaves the store they can't say what it's been exposed to. Even if it's still sealed they can't guarantee if it's been sitting out in the sun all day and has dried out and discolored or whatever. SO the company has to take the hit with the inventory. If they're lucky, the corporate isn't going to have the store take the hit and they'll be able to damage it out of their system under a return/exchange code. If they're unlucky than it effects their store numbers.

I know MAC also tosses returned items, even if they're new and untouched, because than they won't be liable for selling a product that isn't new. It's the corporate policy.


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is, but people do that and much worse ALL the time.  Doesn't make it right...the worst example I recall is a customer bringing back an entirely used bottle of shower gel to our store (I'm talking washed the damn thing out, no residue of the product left in it whatsoever) and claimed it was sold to her that way and she wanted a refund.
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I work at a Godiva. I had a customer come in with an opened box of chocolates that they received as a holiday gift (by this time it was March) and they had taken a bite of every piece of chocolate and there were missing pieces (probably because they ate the ones they liked and wanted to return it because it was stale.


 

Oh my gosh, I HEAR YOU. When I worked at Payless ShoeSource I had a customer bring in YEAR OLD used, torn apart, smelly shoes and said she needed a refund. No receipt either! But Payless takes back any and all returns as long as it's bought at a Payless at some point. haha so the lady got in store credit..


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Genevieve Barba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh, I HEAR YOU. When I worked at Payless ShoeSource I had a customer bring in YEAR OLD used, torn apart, smelly shoes and said she needed a refund. No receipt either! But Payless takes back any and all returns as long as it's bought at a Payless at some point. haha so the lady got in store credit..


 Really? Mine refuse to take back anything without a receipt. I bought my youngest daughter a pair of shoes two weeks ago for pageant (athletic wear), she had to get the shoes approved from the director so two weeks later when she had wardrobe approval the director said no, she wants plain white shoes this year instead of colorful. The shoes still had the tags on but I misplaced the receipt. Had paid for it on my Paypal debit card so I could see it on my phone. The manager said no - no receipt = no return/refund. Had to go tear apart my desk and SUV looking for it (I did find it) but because I bought it on BOGO they wanted to give me $4 less than what I paid for the shoes because the other item I bought had a $4 BOGO discount. :| Annoying.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They probably have to toss it because once an item leaves the store they can't say what it's been exposed to. Even if it's still sealed they can't guarantee if it's been sitting out in the sun all day and has dried out and discolored or whatever. SO the company has to take the hit with the inventory. If they're lucky, the corporate isn't going to have the store take the hit and they'll be able to damage it out of their system under a return/exchange code. If they're unlucky than it effects their store numbers.
> ...


 We're supposed to destroy stuff so it can't be taken out of the trash and re-returned.  



> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I work at a Godiva. I had a customer come in with an opened box of chocolates that they received as a holiday gift (by this time it was March) and they had taken a bite of every piece of chocolate and there were missing pieces (probably because they ate the ones they liked and wanted to return it because it was stale.


 Oh man my sister worked for Godiva, they used to let her take home items that were "damaged" like if the bow on a holiday decoration on a sealed box was ripped (but the items was still sealed and undamaged).  That's how we discovered the wonderful Godiva hot chocolate.  







> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so glad I never worked retail. I don't see how you guys dont just go insane.


 We do go insane.  Working in retail or with the public really makes you hate....people.

Sometimes it's the company that makes things difficult, like having a "make your customers day" policy.  It allows customers to get all cray cray and forces us to smile and make their day, even if we don't agree with their behavior.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!
> 
> ...


 Those are some awesome sizes!  At least SS is stepping it up size wise.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We're supposed to destroy stuff so it can't be taken out of the trash and re-returned.
> ...


 I HATE PEOPLE SO MUCH!!!!!! lol... I dislike customers. I'm so bitter now. 3 years of retail... ugh

Godiva in my area has gotten stricter, because taking home "damaged" items are an LP issue. So I know returns are supposed to be destroyed for that reason but I heard Sephora will put unused returns back on the shelves.

Customers will get upset at us for reasons beyond our control. Like expired gift cards (Sorry but the date's printed on there...), high prices (I didn't decided to price these strawberries at $7 a piece), etc. I really hate it when people ask me for a discount too. :


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2013)

I worked as a manager for over 12 years in a plus sized women's clothing store. This wasn't a cheap store either (they are no longer in business) half the merchandise was chained down actually...anything over $200.00. Since I also always was in the top tier sales for the Southeast Region I had job security. Our store had very strict return policies and believe me, no used nasty clothes got returned, although many tried.

   One woman tried to return over $800  of clothes she had purchased a month before. Now while she's trying to convince me she needs her money "'cos dat cruise left me broke" the dumbass is actually showing me photos from her cruise. Guess what she was wearing in the photos? Yup, the clothes she was trying to return. No she didn't get her money back, yes I called all our other nearby locations and sent a memo to Corp. Many people were indeed sent letters from Corp. for excessive returns or other shady shenanigins through the years.

     Other return attempt types : prom and evening gowns with huge bright pink warning tags (always placed dead front center, no way to hide or tuck it) that if tag is removed absolutely no returns for any reason. So of course people would try to return after their little events with tags removed, makeup stains, perfume, smoke and BO on the dresses and pitch a witch when I wouldn't take them back.

       People trying to return leather and suede outfits and coats after wearing them all fall and winter. Used bras. Gross!

       My favorites were the ones who threatened to "Call Corp on you! You gonna los your job see if you don't" I would calmly call security, they would be removed and soon have a letter from Corp.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I HATE PEOPLE SO MUCH!!!!!! lol... I dislike customers. I'm so bitter now. 3 years of retail... ugh
> ...


I love the Godiva strawberries and I will gladly pay the $7 a piece!  They are amazing!


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What box letter is that?


want to trade the eyeshadow for the tanner and eyeliner?? i dont want the eye shawdow anyways its in color caramel fern!


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? Mine refuse to take back anything without a receipt. I bought my youngest daughter a pair of shoes two weeks ago for pageant (athletic wear), she had to get the shoes approved from the director so two weeks later when she had wardrobe approval the director said no, she wants plain white shoes this year instead of colorful. The shoes still had the tags on but I misplaced the receipt. Had paid for it on my Paypal debit card so I could see it on my phone. The manager said no - no receipt = no return/refund. Had to go tear apart my desk and SUV looking for it (I did find it) but because I bought it on BOGO they wanted to give me $4 less than what I paid for the shoes because the other item I bought had a $4 BOGO discount. :| Annoying.


 Well I haven't worked at Payless in over two years (just a college part time job) so I'm not sure if their rules have changed. But I DO remember that BOGO thing! SO annoying!!! I never followed the "rule" when it came to that and gave the customer a full return haha. They should have at least given you in store credit!! I would totally call their customer service or something. But IDK if their rules have changed since I worked there...Probably my least favorite job of all time! haha


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They probably have to toss it because once an item leaves the store they can't say what it's been exposed to. Even if it's still sealed they can't guarantee if it's been sitting out in the sun all day and has dried out and discolored or whatever. SO the company has to take the hit with the inventory. If they're lucky, the corporate isn't going to have the store take the hit and they'll be able to damage it out of their system under a return/exchange code. If they're unlucky than it effects their store numbers.
> ...


 Hmm...Well there have to be certain items to which this applies and others to which it does not. I briefly worked at JC Penny's before and during college. I know returned clothes and jewelry were returned to the shelves. So, I'm guessing it is only items which could potentially be tainted? To my mind, you could make an argument against putting anything back on the shelves. What if the person who returned the jewelry was really sick and sneezed on it? What if it has some chip that goes unnoticed? For sealed items makeup items specifically, I do not see much of a difference. Oh well. Guess I learned something new today...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I HATE PEOPLE SO MUCH!!!!!! lol... I dislike customers. I'm so bitter now. 3 years of retail... ugh
> ...


 I do feel for you. I've been there myself. The strangest thing that happened to me while working retail was an overzealously religious lady wanted to come in and pray at the check out counter. She insisted I join her! Weird.

As for customers complaining to you for things that are beyond your control, I think the policy there should allow you to get a manager. Just recently, I had an issue with my HP laptop. I remember SCREAMING at the guy on the phone because he would not put me through to his manager. He just kept telling me the manager was going to tell me the same thing. I would have wrung his neck if he had been standing in front of me. In the end, we had to hang up and call back 2 more times before we finally got the answer we wanted. Turns out, the 1st guy was just completely WRONG!

I do understand frustrations with gift cards. Most companies have gone to gift cards having no expiration dates. It really only makes sense. With inflation, money has less value as time goes forward. In other words, prices rise. So say my husband gives me a $25 gift card for Christmas 2013 and I don't live near a Godiva store so I don't get to use it until the summer of 2015. Godiva is actually better off because they already have the $25 and maybe instead of getting a box that sold in 2014 for $25 exactly, I get that box which now costs $28 so that I must give Godiva $3 more. Yes, I'm sure the expiration date is printed on the card or it is available by calling a number. But the culture has shifted so much that the general expectation is gift cards will no longer expire that people just assume they will not. Most of the time, I have found this to be a safe assumption. So, if a customer is complaining about an expired gift card, they probably know a salesclerk can't do anything about it. However, what they want is to complain to someone higher up which does have authority and might be able to do something, or at the very least, they want to make a scene to try to make the store look bad. Just my thoughts on the issue.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I worked as a manager for over 12 years in a plus sized women's clothing store. This wasn't a cheap store either (they are no longer in business) half the merchandise was chained down actually...anything over $200.00. Since I also always was in the top tier sales for the Southeast Region I had job security. Our store had very strict return policies and believe me, no used nasty clothes got returned, although many tried.
> 
> ...


 People bring back their used sponge poofs to Bath and Body Works that had fallen apart because they never bothered to replace them...I am talking about sponges that had been used for YEARS!

Gross, just 






No one...

NO ONE wants to touch that shit.


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm really bummed. I really wanted the hand cream, but I'm not getting it. If anyone doesn't want theirs please PM so we can work out a trade! I would be so grateful!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 10, 2013)

> I do understand frustrations with gift cards. Most companies have gone to gift cards having no expiration dates. It really only makes sense. With inflation, money has less value as time goes forward. In other words, prices rise. So say my husband gives me a $25 gift card for Christmas 2013 and I don't live near a Godiva store so I don't get to use it until the summer of 2015. Godiva is actually better off because they already have the $25 and maybe instead of getting a box that sold in 2014 for $25 exactly, I get that box which now costs $28 so that I must give Godiva $3 more. Yes, I'm sure the expiration date is printed on the card or it is available by calling a number. But the culture has shifted so much that the general expectation is gift cards will no longer expire that people just assume they will not. Most of the time, I have found this to be a safe assumption. So, if a customer is complaining about an expired gift card, they probably know a salesclerk can't do anything about it. However, what they want is to complain to someone higher up which does have authority and might be able to do something, or at the very least, they want to make a scene to try to make the store look bad. Just my thoughts on the issue.


 I know a lot of stores have gone to no expiry date on gift cards. But the reason some keep them is -- believe it or not -- because of accounting reasons. When you buy a gift card, it creates a liability for the company that they have to keep on their balance sheet until you use it. Also, they can't count the money for the gc as revenue until it is used. They just don't want those liabilities hanging out forever. Don't know if Godiva is a US company or a European one, but European accounting rules may make it less desirable to switch to perpetual GCs. Got my box (H) yesterday. Arrived fast, but I'm not thrilled. SS may be in the chopping nlock after next month if things don't improve.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Got my box! Kit A: Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



@Tiffany let me know when your box gets in so we can swappy swap! Â :clap Â  You're right the hand cream is wonderful!Â  Was the eyeshadow on your dashboard the same color you got in your box?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

> Was the eyeshadow on your dashboard the same color you got in your box?


 Yes


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know a lot of stores have gone to no expiry date on gift cards. But the reason some keep them is -- believe it or not -- because of accounting reasons. When you buy a gift card, it creates a liability for the company that they have to keep on their balance sheet until you use it. Also, they can't count the money for the gc as revenue until it is used. They just don't want those liabilities hanging out forever. Don't know if Godiva is a US company or a European one, but European accounting rules may make it less desirable to switch to perpetual GCs.
> 
> Got my box (H) yesterday. Arrived fast, but I'm not thrilled. SS may be in the chopping nlock after next month if things don't improve.


 Ok, I suppose I can see that. I still have a problem though that if gift cards expire then they end up getting money for nothing. Now if they approached it this way, I would be ok with it--If they want to have an expiration date, create a record of the person who purchases the card for someone else. Then, when a card expires, automatically refund the money put on the gift card minus any necessary and appropriate handling fees. That person could then choose to keep the money or give it to the person they originally got the card for anyway. I bet most times when a gift card expires, the person who has the card is just innocently unaware it has expired. Doing things this way, word would get around and people would learn which companies have expiration dates on their cards. They would then get used to it. But keeping the money just because a certain date has passed--seems evil to me.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

One reason why someone might get irate at being told their gift card expired:  Some states (like California, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Minnesota, Montana, Oregon unless the card has the words "EXPIRES ON" or "EXPIRATION DATE" followed by a date in at least 10-point type, Rhode Island unless it's a charitable fundraiser that states this fact, Washington state unless no money was paid for it or if it's for "artistic and cultural organizations") explicitly ban this.  

That's actually why a lot of stores have switched to no-expiration-date cards:  They have lots of locations in many states, and it's easier to have a company-wide policy of no expiration date rather than following one set of laws in one state and a different set in another.  Imagine buying a Target gift card in California because you are told that gift cards never expire because they don't in your state -- and then you put the card in your wallet, forget about it for two years, move/go on vacation to New Jersey, discover it in your wallet one fine afternoon, and decide to go ahead and finally use it.  If the Target-in-NJ stuck to NJ's rule of no-sooner-than-two-years and had cards in NJ expire at two-years-and-one-day, you would lose the money you had been assured you would have access to when you bought the card -- and that you would be able to use if you were back in California.  It's a much better move customer-relations-wise to just follow the most-permissive-from-the-customers'-standpoint law company-wide in situations like this.  

Then there are also the laws about fees for not using your card.  Some states ban them, others don't, and large national chains usually find it easier to have a company policy of no fees rather than have to deal with the nightmare of enforcing a patchwork of policies with a customer base that may very well be moving from state to state.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 10, 2013)

It was such a nice mid-week treat to come home and find the little black Sample Society box waiting for me!    I received Kit A.  I am in love with the Tres Pure Face Tonic, and just purchased the full size using the 15.00 off code.   I'm really happy with all of the products that came in my box!


----------



## alterkate (Jul 10, 2013)

Okay, just got my first box today. Total newb question, but how do I tell what Kit I received? 

I'm not thrilled with my box, but would have loved some of the stuff I'm seeing in other boxes! I will stick it out a little bit and see if things get better.







*Ecru New York* Luxe Treatment Shampoo-2 oz.-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»







*Jane Iredale* Tantasia Self Tanner Deluxe Sample

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»







*Lord &amp; Berry* Silk Kajal Eye Pencil-Black SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»







*Dr. T's Supergoop!* Advanced SPF 37 Eye Cream SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»







*Tres Pure* Face Tonic_SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 

Buy the full-size product Â» Shop the brand Â»


----------



## abreeskye (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey everyone!  I'm a newbie, but I've been lurking for a little while.

I received my very first Sample Society box today.  (Kit I)

The only thing I'm really bummed about getting is the tanner, since I don't tan.  It's like all these subscription boxes are telling me I need color, BUT NO!  I REVEL IN MY PALENESS, lol.  Guess that is going directly in my trades with all the other tanners.

Anyway, I was going through all the stuff, swatching some of it and whatnot.  Here's my question for those of you that have been with SS a while:  Whenever items, like the Supergoop eye cream, come in small tubes, are they supposed to be almost empty?!  Mine is.  It's like there's only enough in there that could have just been put into a foil packet!  Either someone has used it up, or they only put that much in there.  I mean, if the latter is the case, why would they waste the money on plastic tubes when they can just stick it in a foil, ya know?!  I was really excited to try this, since I'm looking for a new eye cream.  But it looks like there's only 2 uses in there, if that.  I don't consider that a "deluxe" sample.  At least give me something I can use for like a week to determine if I want to buy it, heh.


----------



## abreeskye (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, just got my first box today. Total newb question, but how do I tell what Kit I received?
> 
> ...


----------



## alterkate (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone!  I'm a newbie, but I've been lurking for a little while.
> 
> ...


 How did you figure out that it was Kit I?

And I haven't checked my Supergoop sample, but I've gotten this exact sample before (Birchbox maybe?) and I got a ton of uses out of it. So maybe yours wasn't filled all the way?


----------



## abreeskye (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you figure out that it was Kit I?
> ...


If you go to your order history, it should tell you "Sample Society July Kit I" or whatever kit you have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alterkate (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you go to your order history, it should tell you "Sample Society July Kit I" or whatever kit you have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha! Thanks. It was Kit I. That was embarrassingly easy to find.


----------



## alpina0560 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Â Â Â Â ... Â Â Â Â Â Â  People trying to return leather and suede outfits and coats after wearing them all fall and winter. Used bras. Gross! Â Â Â Â Â Â  My favorites were the ones who threatened to "Call Corp on you! You gonna los your job see if you don't" I would calmly call security, they would be removed and soon have a letter from Corp.


 I work at Victorias Secret-- and ohhhh the horror stories I could go on about about the used (and UNWASHED) bras and panties people come in and return daily. I'm sorry the bra you bought 8 years ago broke, but sure ill take it back for you.! it's funny too because the cashiers will grab a paper towel to take them off the register so they don't have to actually touch them, and people always end up apologizing. ha


----------



## Swtnsarah (Jul 11, 2013)

I received Kit J and my dashboard has just updated. This is not one of the best boxes I've seen but it's not one of the worst either. I'll definitely use most of the samples in the box. Here are the contents:





Sorry I don't know how to post a spoiler.


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Swtnsarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received Kit J and my dashboard has just updated. This is not one of the best boxes I've seen but it's not one of the worst either. I'll definitely use most of the samples in the box. Here are the contents:
> 
> ...


 This is the box I'm getting, and I wasn't sure how I should feel, lol. There's a perfume sample, ans we all know how we feel about those,lol. And the shampoo, is suppose to be for those with dandruff, which I don't suffer from, so I'm not sure why they're sending it to me! What do you think about the mascara?


----------



## Swtnsarah (Jul 11, 2013)

Honestly, I could care less about the mascara. I have received so many free mascaras from other beauty subscriptions and from shopping that it makes this mascara pretty insignificant. I don't even know when I'll be able to try it. It has a 4/5 stars on the Nordstrom website so maybe it'll be a promising product. Who knows, we'll see how it goes once we receive our box. I'm excited about the face tonic, I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Isabellecal (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting Kit A here .....so excited about it , sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Love everything , eyeshadows are soooo perfect , I have hazel eyes and these color are perfect for this summer !!! least favorite is the OUIDAD ...but yet to try it . The last sample I had with them was the leave in conditioner and I though it smelled like a public restroom perfume .....gross me out ! such a bummer because I use leave-in cond.....I surf so it's practical to have these samples. hope This next OUIDAD sample does'nt smell like a porter potty  ...yikes . ! i Have been lucky with my sub with SS......love them all since last year ,the only thing i dislike its those little perfumes .......I don't wear any so . CAN"T WAIT FOR mY BOX !!!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm due to receive Kit E and it still hasn't shipped despite being told it was going to be shipped two days ago, yesterday... My dashboard hasn't updated either. Jeez. It has not been a good start for these subscription boxes this month, which means GlossyBox is going to be a disaster of epic proportions.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ive only read some of the posts bc im on vacation but the gift cards at godiva wrfe holiday promos For every 50 bucks spent you get a 10 dollars "gift card" max of 4 that you can use after xmas until jan 31 Im still seeing these cards float around and the dates are typed on the front


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, just got my first box today. Total newb question, but how do I tell what Kit I received?


 You got Kit I (I'm getting it too). How you tell is you look at your order history and it should tell you there. It should look like Sample Society Kit I (or whatever kit you got)


----------



## payton (Jul 11, 2013)

I am so jealous of those getting the VL eyeshadow...I would have loved to get that in my kit.


----------



## katlyne (Jul 11, 2013)

Got my sample society box today. Kit D. I'm pretty happy. I got the eyeshadow in Venus envy. LOVE IT. The shampoo smells kinda funky though


----------



## annveal (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone!  I'm a newbie, but I've been lurking for a little while.
> 
> ...


 I got Kit I in the mail today too and I think my eye cream sample is a bit low too. But my tanning sample is even worse. I wasn't planning on using it (I was thinking of giving it away), but it's about 2/3rds empty. I have to squeeze the tube a lot just to get some product out. Does anyone have the same issue?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annveal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got Kit I in the mail today too and I think my eye cream sample is a bit low too. But my tanning sample is even worse. I wasn't planning on using it (I was thinking of giving it away), but it's about 2/3rds empty. I have to squeeze the tube a lot just to get some product out. Does anyone have the same issue?


My eye  cream and tanning item were both completely empty. I squeezed and squeezed and stepped on the tubes and pretty much did everything I could and nothing came out of either. It was pretty sad because for 2/5 items were worthless.


----------



## annveal (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My eye  cream and tanning item were both completely empty. I squeezed and squeezed and stepped on the tubes and pretty much did everything I could and nothing came out of either. It was pretty sad because for 2/5 items were worthless.


 Wow, sorry! I plan on calling customer service about it.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 11, 2013)

My kit D arrived today, my fave is the VL, Putting a couple of the other samples in the CaliBama circular swap box.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annveal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, sorry! I plan on calling customer service about it.


Same here


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 11, 2013)

My Kit E finally shipped! It looks like I might be getting this, Ipsy, and BB all on the same day.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

They have epic customer service! They are sending me another box!


----------



## annveal (Jul 11, 2013)

Yep, they're sending me replacements too! I'm not sure if it's a replacement of the two products or the whole box, but I'd be pretty happy with either.


----------



## alterkate (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You got Kit I (I'm getting it too). How you tell is you look at your order history and it should tell you there. It should look like Sample Society Kit I (or whatever kit you got)


 Thanks for taking pity on a newb!!

Even though I'm not thrilled with my box this month, there are things I would have loved in other people's boxes, so I'm going to hold out for a little bit. I need to feel like it's enough better than Birchbox to justify the additional cost. This month, not so much. I already gave away the bronzer, eyeliner and weird face stuff.


----------



## Mary322 (Jul 11, 2013)

I received kit A and I am pretty happy with it, although the eyeshadow colors scare me. Not sure they will be flattering on me and i hate to use them if I don't want to keep it. If someone tries them please post a picture, I would love to see how they look! I noticed I have been getting better boxes the longer I have been subscribed, it all make sense now that understand how it works thanks to the helpful people here at MUT.


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 11, 2013)

I also got Kit I and had the same problem with basically having no product in the tubes for the bronzer and eye cream. But their customer service seriously does rock. They refunded me my money for this month and were so sweet. Even though I was disappointed, there is no way I'd cancel after such a great experience with their customer service! A+++


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Genevieve Barba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got Kit I and had the same problem with basically having no product in the tubes for the bronzer and eye cream. But their customer service seriously does rock. They refunded me my money for this month and were so sweet. Even though I was disappointed, there is no way I'd cancel after such a great experience with their customer service! A+++


 I've seen everyone here posts about how SS's CS is wonderful but the only time I had to call them I was quite disappointed.  Maybe the rep I got was having a bad day.  Everyone on MUT that had the same issue with a product as me got a replacement product or a new box.  I was told that my product was fine but she'd give me a $2.00 credit off my next order, valid for the next 5 days.  Umm, thanks.


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've seen everyone here posts about how SS's CS is wonderful but the only time I had to call them I was quite disappointed.  Maybe the rep I got was having a bad day.  Everyone on MUT that had the same issue with a product as me got a replacement product or a new box.  I was told that my product was fine but she'd give me a $2.00 credit off my next order, valid for the next 5 days.  Umm, thanks.


 Noooo that's awful! I'm sorry your experience was like that!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Genevieve Barba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've seen everyone here posts about how SS's CS is wonderful but the only time I had to call them I was quite disappointed.  Maybe the rep I got was having a bad day.  Everyone on MUT that had the same issue with a product as me got a replacement product or a new box.  *I was told that my product was fine but she'd give me a $2.00 credit off my next order, valid for the next 5 days.*  Umm, thanks.


 They told me that before, a couple months ago when one of my products had leaked all over everything. It was disappointing. This month I explained that I was moving soon and I didn't want a credit because I couldn't afford to spend anything in order to use it. I said that I either wanted a replacement of my two samples or nothing. I'm happy that I got the replacements!  Maybe I was a bit rude, but honestly a credit this month wouldn't have made me happy. Plus with the awesome CS I'm going to keep them for another couple months.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2013)

There is very little in my supergoop sample too, honestly it's not that big a deal to me.  The sample is tiny and with the full size supergoop from my PS box, I'm ok.


----------



## AMaas (Jul 12, 2013)

> People bring back their used sponge poofs to Bath and Body Works that had fallen apart because they never bothered to replace them...I am talking about sponges that had been used for YEARS! Gross, justÂ   No one... NO ONE wants to touch that shit. Â


 Hahaha!! I used to do this but only after a month or so, and I always put mine in a plastic Baggie first. I can't imagine just walking into the store with an old cruddy body sponge!! Does B&amp;BW still even exchange sponges? I thought they did away with that.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha!! I used to do this but only after a month or so, and I always put mine in a plastic Baggie first. I can't imagine just walking into the store with an old cruddy body sponge!! Does B&amp;BW still even exchange sponges? I thought they did away with that.


 Well, they don't really do it anymore but if someone brought a sponge that fell apart say after only a few uses, I'm sure they'd be happy to exchange it.  It's not something they advertise like they used to, I think because they've lowered the price of the sponges (they used to be $6 now they're $3.50) and they are easy to find in other stores for much cheaper.  

I replace my body poofs and kitchen sponges out once a month just because I'm paranoid about too much bacteria growth.  But I usually use my discount on the B&amp;BW ones because I like the size and they feel more substantial than the ones sold at the dollar stores or Wal-mart/Target.


----------



## mhammill (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is the box I'm getting, and I wasn't sure how I should feel, lol. There's a perfume sample, ans we all know how we feel about those,lol. And the shampoo, is suppose to be for those with dandruff, which I don't suffer from, so I'm not sure why they're sending it to me! What do you think about the mascara?


 I know I'm late replying to this, but if you're asking about the quality of the mascara I think it's wonderful.  I use it quite often with no flaking or smudging the whole day.  I love the way my lashes look with this stuff. 

Jane Iredale will send you a free sample of this and their lash primer if you ask them to.  So not sure I'd want to see it in my sample box, but as far as the quality of the product, I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## BagLady (Jul 12, 2013)

Got my box yesterday. Pretty happy with it.





I love hand cream especially small cute ones that I can carry in my purse and I'm looking forward to trying the toner. I am putting the eyeshadow up for trade only because I already have way too many but i definitely feel like I'm getting my $'s worth in this sub.
Not sure why my comment within the spoiler is underlined but it's pretty annoying.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 12, 2013)

> They told me that before, a couple months ago when one of my products had leaked all over everything. It was disappointing. This month I explained that I was moving soon and I didn't want a credit because I couldn't afford to spend anything in order to use it. I said that I either wanted a replacement of my two samples or nothing. I'm happy that I got the replacements!  Maybe I was a bit rude, but honestly a credit this month wouldn't have made me happy. Plus with the awesome CS I'm going to keep them for another couple months.





> I'd email them and let them know that this is not acceptable because you've been told by friends who had issues that they got replacements and you got a $2 credit valid for the next five days. If they can't handle a same why would you order from them?


 This is what I should have done (it was a few months ago) but I'm too timid at times. I'm getting better though.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 12, 2013)

I just received my box (read: the UPS man dropped it off on my door step 3 minutes ago and I just got everything unboxed).  I honestly don't care about the other items in my box - the Lavanila perfume and Vincent Longo eyeshadow trio are worth more to me than the $15 I paid for this box.  I adore the Lavanila Pure Vanilla perfume and I think the colors in the Vincent Longo eyeshadow trio (Sweet Melody - light pink, dark purple, and green -- yes, this is the over-simplified version of the colors) will look fabulous on my hazel/green eyes.  Well done, Sample Society.  Well done indeed.

I think I had a reaction to the Jane Iredale lip/cheek stain that was sent in a previous box (in May, I think?) and am slightly apprehensive about trying the lipstick.  Did anyone else experience a burning sensation with the Jane Iredale lip/cheek stain?  I don't know what might have caused it.  The Jane Iredale lipstick samples are super adorable though.  I'll give them that.

Is the Supergoop Eye Cream just a glorified eye-area sunscreen?  The only two ingredients listed are sunscreens.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my box (read: the UPS man dropped it off on my door step 3 minutes ago and I just got everything unboxed).  I honestly don't care about the other items in my box - the Lavanila perfume and Vincent Longo eyeshadow trio are worth more to me than the $15 I paid for this box.  I adore the Lavanila Pure Vanilla perfume and I think the colors in the Vincent Longo eyeshadow trio (Sweet Melody - light pink, dark purple, and green -- yes, this is the over-simplified version of the colors) will look fabulous on my hazel/green eyes.  Well done, Sample Society.  Well done indeed.
> 
> ...


 What kit did you get?  I haven't seen the Lavanilla perfume yet.  That sounds like a great box!


----------



## Swtnsarah (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My eye  cream and tanning item were both completely empty. I squeezed and squeezed and stepped on the tubes and pretty much did everything I could and nothing came out of either. It was pretty sad because for 2/5 items were worthless.


 My too! They basically gave me an empty bottle of the Supergoop Eye Cream and I know how much should be in there because I had a sample of it from Birchbox. This is my first SS box and I am not too thrilled especially with the late shipping, tiny samples and not to mention empty samples! My first impression of them as been tarnished, I hope they can redeem themselves next month because that's all I'm giving them until I cancel.

Here are the contents of my box (Kit J):





I have no clue how to put it as a spoiler. Sorry ladies!!


----------



## katlyne (Jul 12, 2013)

My supergoop was practically empty too. "Santa C." Gave me a 5.00 credit.


----------



## Zaichik (Jul 12, 2013)

OMG!!! people, pleeeeease stop complaining!!! 

Every month you are witching non-stop about awful samples.

Do you think SS used all the cream from the sample of this eye cream and sent out what is left??? Maybe that was the reason for the delay DD

But seriously, it is not their fault that the company sampled so little in a big tube. The samples are ok. 

Those who got eye shadows covered the expense as it is full size.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Zaichik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!!! people, pleeeeease stop complaining!!!
> 
> ...


 And who are you to tell people to "stop complaining"?

All of us here at MUT enjoy the right to freedom of speech granted by the U.S. Constitution, and our opinions on the samples we get are not going to be swayed by your judgmental remarks.


----------



## katlyne (Jul 12, 2013)

I Don't think its ridiculous for people to be a little perturbed that something they're PAYING for, is empty...


----------



## JamieO (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Zaichik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!!! people, pleeeeease stop complaining!!!
> 
> ...


 Whoa, that's totally harsh. Not everyone got the eyeshadow, so I don't see what difference that makes. I do know that everyone is welcome to have an opinion about things, whether good or bad, and just because one product in a box might have been full-size, I would still be perturbed if one of my samples had nothing in it, because that means I don't get to try that sample. That is the point of this service, isn't it? It isn't the "Full-size Stuff and Empty Tubes Society." Please try to be a little nicer here!


----------



## Zaichik (Jul 12, 2013)

Seriously? Very few are happy with any boxes. Either there are too many skin care products or not enough, or nothing they like. It is not a pre-ordered box with everything you choose so there will be some disappointment or better sign up to a program where you can mix and match. I was also quite disappointed with last 2 boxes and thought to cancel if this box sucks. SS makes it up to the clients though they don't have to as birchbox or ipsy who btw did not care when they sent out an empty bb cream. I feel sorry for SS that so many people do not appreciate one bit the service they get. SS should do the same as their competitors: not care a damn.


----------



## JamieO (Jul 12, 2013)

On a happier note, my box came today! Kit G, super happy with it!

This is my first Lavanila experience, and I LOVE it!! I might be buying the full-size. The eyeshadows are super pretty (Sweet Melody trio, which is perfect for me), and I haven't tried the face tonic yet, but I can't wait because I put a little on my hand to smell it, and it smells sooooo goood!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 12, 2013)

> On a happier note, my box came today! Kit G, super happy with it! That sounds like an awesome box!! I actually use Lavanilla deodorant and LOVE it, but had no idea they make a perfume...I can already see where my $15 coupon is headed!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Zaichik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Seriously?
> 
> Very few are happy with any boxes. Either there are too many skin care products or not enough, or nothing they like.
> ...


Ha! You're funny!  You think this thread is full of complainers.  Swing on over to a Birchbox or hell even PopSugar thread.  Or check out Facebook, you can get a real sense of a level of complaints one service can generate.

I think the complaints are rather mild here and if you get sample that's empty or nearly empty, that's a pretty legit complaint and worth alerting Sample Society. 

Fwiw my eyegoop is damn near empty too, and I traded two products with another Sample Society subscriber.  I didn't complain to Sample Society because for the most part their boxes have been great.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Zaichik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!!! people, pleeeeease stop complaining!!!
> 
> ...


 But I didn't get the full size eyeshadow. And 2 of my samples were empty. Yes it isn't SS fault that my items were empty, but if they are sending them out then it is their job to make sure that the sample is good. At least that's how I feel.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a happier note, my box came today! Kit G, super happy with it!
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok, I just gotta pop in and say this. I mentioned an email I got from Armando in customer service and how, overall, I LOVED that he took the time to reply to me. I even wrote about some of what he said. MOST of what he said was good, but there was one thing he said which disturbed me a great deal. Here is a direct quote from him in the email:

"I am aware that the boxes are varied depending on how long the Sample Society membership has gone on, as well as the technical aspects."

Ok, what that says to me is that Sample Society purposely sends the more desirable boxes to customers who have been with them the longest and sends less desirable boxes to new customers. So I don't want to have anyone tell me there is no reason to complain. Even Birchbox, which can be hit or miss, realizes they need to send some good boxes out to new subscribers. They don't purposely send their less desirable boxes to those who have only been with them for a month or two. So...for those who have said "I got my first box and hated it. I will give them one more month to impress me..." I would not count on your next box being much better. I don't know how long it would take for you to move up the list to get a better box, but I would think it would at least take 3 or 4 months. If I am correct in how I am reading what was said by Sample Society's own customer service department, you can pretty much expect to be disappointed for the first few months in a row.

Now, I have always praised SS for their customer service. When they first sent out boxes and I first signed up, I praised the contents of the boxes too. They sent the same stuff to everyone. I understand that as they grow, they might be forced to send out box variations. However, it is most decidedly NOT ok for them to only send good samples to their long time subscribers *without* first informing new subscribers that this is the case. I don't think it is a good idea in general, because I have never heard of any other sub services approaching box assignments this way. Many people will not want to pay $15 a month for what they *know* are going to be the worst boxes sent out for 3-4 months in a row just waiting and hoping their boxes will get better in month 5 or 6 or 7, whatever. Still, if they want to do it this way, they need to explain their business model to new customers so they can give their informed consent. Just put a disclaimer that says something like "Your samples will improve in value and desirability the longer you remain a member." However they want to phrase it, I don't care, but they do need to provide the information. If they had said this, I would have chosen to not subscribe at all as I thought July was going to be a great month. But that is just me. Perhaps someone with a different personality would say, "ok, I *like* the idea of a sub that rewards me for being loyal. I'll just stick with it for a while and trade things I don't like or just give them a try anyway." That's just not me. I like knowing there's a *chance* I will get the most desirable samples sent out, even if that is not what *happens* in actuality.

Discussion is just that--a discussion. It is bound to include comments which are positive as well as those which are negative. And yes, as Katlyne said, complaining that you are sent something which is completely empty when you paid to receive that sample, among others, is very valid.

As for me, I am hoping Sample Society listens to our complaints, suggestions, concerns, whatever you care to call them, so that they can improve their service. I see LOTS of potential in them, but right now, they just aren't pulling things off very well. I want them to step it up (with a better profile quiz to start with) so I can feel comfortable resubbing. Right now, I just don't feel comfortable giving them my $15 a month. I don't want to suffer through crap boxes for who knows how many months until they deem me worthy of something good.

[SIZE=small] Ok, that's all. [/SIZE]




 over... (PS--Sorry about the wonky fonts. It was all due to cutting and pasting Armando's quote from my email.)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't see anything wrong with rewarding loyal customers with better boxes. I also think it's insane to think a company would tell new subscribers that, they might tell them their boxes will only get better but seriously they're running a business to make money not friends. I don't play the unsub sub game with my boxes. I got a desirable box this month. I see nothing wrong with rewarding customers who don't try to game the system by subbing then un subbing. They really don't have to disclose anything to any one, because subscribing is your choice. As is canceling at any time for any reason. They don't make you disclose your reasons for canceling so why would they disclose their formula for box distribution. I get the sense that you feel these companies 'owe' you for subscribing, you gave them your money they provide a service. They don't owe us anything more. If they go above and beyond that great, but your expectations of being provided information isn't a model many companies strive to attain.


----------



## Swtnsarah (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry if I contributed to all of the complaints on here. I called SS customer service line and told them about the empty eye cream. I am getting a replacement yay! I don't think SS is a bad company and I can tell that they care about their loyal customers (that's a good thing). I was very disappointed initially, but I am more than willing to be more optimistic this time. I've been hearing really awesome things about them so I want to experience their awesome service sooner rather than later, so I can say awesome things about them too 



.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 13, 2013)

I actually liked my box (Kit I) after I received it because I know I'll use everything. I just didn't like the empty samples. I don't always have money so there are months when I cancel and resub to SS and I don't think my boxes have ever been awful. I mean the only month I've ever had SS box envy was this month and I'm going to be getting the item I really wanted anyway (the eyeshadow. I'm trading my mom a pair of earrings that I bought awhile ago and never used and she's giving it to me!)  I'll keep them straight for a few months, but otherwise I'll probably continue with my on and off thing because I don't always have that extra $15 around the first and my boxes are always ok!


----------



## Mary322 (Jul 13, 2013)

I am on the fence about the quality of the samples improving over time.  On one hand I really like it, because I have been a subscriber about 8 months and my boxes have improved and I do think there should be an incentive to stay a subscriber long term.  On the other hand, I can see that new subscribers or re-subscribers might find that irritating.  But the funny thing is, my boxes previously were always good, I don't remember ever receiving a box I didn't like.  So, I guess I lean towards the system as it stands, I have been a happy subscriber to SS.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Ok, I just gotta pop in and say this. I mentioned an email I got from Armando in customer service and how, overall, I LOVED that he took the time to reply to me. I even wrote about some of what he said. MOST of what he said was good, but there was one thing he said which disturbed me a great deal. Here is a direct quote from him in the email: "I am aware that the boxes are varied depending on how long the Sample Society membership has gone on, as well as the technical aspects." I think you are misunderstanding him... I think they mean that with longer subscribed customers they have to continually find new things we have not received before into the boxes. For newer subscribers they have a couple of items that they mix in with new items bc they still have those products in stock. I doubt they are going out of there way to create "bad boxes" for new subs. Someone has also mentioned that SS cant keep track of ppl who were former subscribers so repeats are bound to happen in those cases. Anyway #TeamArmando Ok, what that says to me is that Sample Society purposely sends the more desirable boxes to customers who have been with them the longest and sends less desirable boxes to new customers. So I don't want to have anyone tell me there is no reason to complain. Even Birchbox, which can be hit or miss, realizes they need to send some good boxes out to new subscribers. They don't purposely send their less desirable boxes to those who have only been with them for a month or two. So...for those who have said "I got my first box and hated it. I will give them one more month to impress me..." I would not count on your next box being much better. I don't know how long it would take for you to move up the list to get a better box, but I would think it would at least take 3 or 4 months. If I am correct in how I am reading what was said by Sample Society's own customer service department, you can pretty much expect to be disappointed for the first few months in a row. Now, I have always praised SS for their customer service. When they first sent out boxes and I first signed up, I praised the contents of the boxes too. They sent the same stuff to everyone. I understand that as they grow, they might be forced to send out box variations. However, it is most decidedly NOT ok for them to only send good samples to their long time subscribers *without* first informing new subscribers that this is the case. I don't think it is a good idea in general, because I have never heard of any other sub services approaching box assignments this way. Many people will not want to pay $15 a month for what they *know* are going to be the worst boxes sent out for 3-4 months in a row just waiting and hoping their boxes will get better in month 5 or 6 or 7, whatever. Still, if they want to do it this way, they need to explain their business model to new customers so they can give their informed consent. Just put a disclaimer that says something like "Your samples will improve in value and desirability the longer you remain a member." However they want to phrase it, I don't care, but they do need to provide the information. If they had said this, I would have chosen to not subscribe at all as I thought July was going to be a great month. But that is just me. Perhaps someone with a different personality would say, "ok, I *like* the idea of a sub that rewards me for being loyal. I'll just stick with it for a while and trade things I don't like or just give them a try anyway." That's just not me. I like knowing there's a *chance* I will get the most desirable samples sent out, even if that is not what *happens* in actuality. Discussion is just that--a discussion. It is bound to include comments which are positive as well as those which are negative. And yes, as Katlyne said, complaining that you are sent something which is completely empty when you paid to receive that sample, among others, is very valid. As for me, I am hoping Sample Society listens to our complaints, suggestions, concerns, whatever you care to call them, so that they can improve their service. I see LOTS of potential in them, but right now, they just aren't pulling things off very well. I want them to step it up (with a better profile quiz to start with) so I can feel comfortable resubbing. Right now, I just don't feel comfortable giving them my $15 a month. I don't want to suffer through crap boxes for who knows how many months until they deem me worthy of something good. [SIZE=small]Â Ok, that's all.Â [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> Â over... (PS--Sorry about the wonky fonts. It was all due to cutting and pasting Armando's quote from my email.)


----------



## OiiO (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am on the fence about the quality of the samples improving over time.  On one hand I really like it, because I have been a subscriber about 8 months and my boxes have improved and I do think there should be an incentive to stay a subscriber long term.  On the other hand, I can see that new subscribers or re-subscribers might find that irritating.  But the funny thing is, my boxes previously were always good, I don't remember ever receiving a box I didn't like.  So, I guess I lean towards the system as it stands, I have been a happy subscriber to SS.


 I received Box B which had some of the more desirable samples: eye shadow, Lollia hand cream and the big tube of red flower hair wash.

So I think re-subscribers are safe, he probably meant brand new subscribers with empty dashboards.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 13, 2013)

> I received Box B which had some of the more desirable samples: eye shadow, Lollia hand cream and the big tube of red flower hair wash. So I think re-subscribers are safe, he probably meant brand new subscribers with empty dashboards.


 I'm a resubscriber (canceled after three acne products in four months when acne is very much not a problem for me, rejoined in time for the butter LONDON month) and I got kit B as well -- after getting the three-moisturizer box last month. I think they tend to have one great month, then two or three bad months, then another great month, then a few more bad months, rinse and repeat. I specifically remember getting a free box to try to lure me back after I canceled due to the bad boxes (and it was better, but not good enough to make me want to spend money on it), so I do think they're consciously on a good/bad cycle.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't see anything wrong with rewarding loyal customers with better boxes. I also think it's insane to think a company would tell new subscribers that, they might tell them their boxes will only get better but seriously they're running a business to make money not friends.
> 
> I don't play the unsub sub game with my boxes. I got a desirable box this month. I see nothing wrong with rewarding customers who don't try to game the system by subbing then un subbing.
> ...


 Wow! Well, obviously we are in complete disagreement. As for thinking they 'owe' me something well, yeah, I wouldn't have given them my money for free now would I?! Of course I expect to get something in return. Why wouldn't I expect to be treated the same as any other paying customer either? You really don't have to be so rude. And no, I don't think it is 'insane' of me to think they would tell people that. Geez! Customer service used to be so much better in general. (Sorry if I'm showing my age here--under 40 but sounding like an old woman shaking her cane, I suppose). I don't expect them to explain in detail how they approach their business, but I do remember in the old days (not speaking of subs here but just in general) that companies had no problem being honest about things like this. Again, I am not so much complaining about them choosing to send out less desirable boxes to loyal customers (I explicitly said I understood that) as I am about them not giving any *hints* about this when signing up. They can phrase things in the right way, spin it to make it sound like rewarding loyalty, so they look good and not bad. I think my expectations are perfectly in line with the way companies should operate. If people are starting to think otherwise, well, clearly lots of people are drinking the cool aid and companies probably love that!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am on the fence about the quality of the samples improving over time.  On one hand I really like it, because I have been a subscriber about 8 months and my boxes have improved and I do think there should be an incentive to stay a subscriber long term.  On the other hand, I can see that new subscribers or re-subscribers might find that irritating.  But the funny thing is, my boxes previously were always good, I don't remember ever receiving a box I didn't like.  So, I guess I lean towards the system as it stands, I have been a happy subscriber to SS.


 Yeah, like I said, I can understand rewarding loyalty, but I have other issues with this. Btw, I was really a re-subscriber and I guess I was also a bit perturbed they didn't appear to recognize and reward that. I reactivated an old account. I had signed up with them shortly after they started up and got them for 3-4 months. I cancelled, never resubbing until now. I just kind of moved on to other things. So it isn't like I sub and unsub, sub and unsub. I had a period of being with them, moved on, saw how excited everyone was on here, and joined up again. But, when I unsubbed originally, they had not started sending out box variations at all. Boy have they changed over time! And part of what I typed was a reaction to being with them in the beginning, being away for half a year or so (?), and then coming back to see how much they have changed. I don't blame you for being happy. If they are treating someone who has been with them for 8 months the right way then GREAT--exactly what they should do! But another reason I piped up to offer the quote from my email was because I saw several people saying "I signed up with them last month and this is my second month and I got a bad box" or "This was my first box and I am going to give them just one more month to see if it is better and if not I will cancel." I wanted to provide the information I was given to others so they would know what I knew and be able to make informed decisions. If the roles were reversed, I would want someone to provide me the same courtesy of giving out the information, that's all. Didn't mean to start such a sh*t storm, really.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think you are misunderstanding him...
> 
> I think they mean that with longer subscribed customers they have to continually find new things we have not received before into the boxes.
> ...


 First I wanted to agree that we have a right to complain.  I think that's what MUT is about, discussing the good and the bad.  I do however agree with Jannie.  When I read his response I took it to mean that the boxes vary because they don't want to send out repeats.  So the old customers will get different boxes from the new customers because they have already received some of the items in there.  I really hope they are not purposely making "bad" boxes to give to new customers.  That wouldn't make much sense business wise.  That being said, I would be disappointed in your box also.  I hope you get a better box next month if you continue your subscription.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First I wanted to agree that we have a right to complain.  I think that's what MUT is about, discussing the good and the bad.  I do however agree with Jannie.  When I read his response I took it to mean that the boxes vary because they don't want to send out repeats.  So the old customers will get different boxes from the new customers because they have already received some of the items in there.  I really hope they are not purposely making "bad" boxes to give to new customers.  That wouldn't make much sense business wise.  That being said, I would be disappointed in your box also.  I hope you get a better box next month if you continue your subscription.


 Well, perhaps I am reading it a bit wrong, but I still don't see any signal in there about concerns of repeats. I don't think they are trying to make 'bad' boxes, but I do wonder if they recognize that some boxes are better than others and they do want to send the better boxes to long term customers. I hope that makes sense. They aren't trying to actively *make the boxes bad*, but they kind of recognize they are going to be less popular so they'd rather send them to newer subscribers. That's what I'm still thinking.

Anyway, I just saw such a stark difference in SS between the time when I signed up &amp; cancelled with them last year versus getting this box. It was like they had turned into something very different. I think I'm starting to figure out how subs work and each kind of has its own culture. With BB, I finally figured out that they 'give' you the samples at very, very little cost, but the catch is, you have to stay with them long enough to cash out your points. That's the only way BB is worth it--saving up and using 100 points for the $10 off. Otherwise, the samples are too small and often too uninteresting to make it worth it. (Though I am happy to say I got the Pur CC cream in light--first CC cream I've tried though I've tried BBs before and never liked one of them. This looks like a near perfect match for my skin so I might just buy it soon.) Ipsy gives you better value for your money right up front. Sample Society used to be more like Ipsy, but now I think they are more like BB. You get the $15 off coupon and that's how you get the value for your money if they send you a box full of stuff you don't want. But if you stay with them, I guess they shift to be more like a combo of Ipsy and BB??? Like those who got the Vincent Longo eyeshadow *and* the $15 off coupon really got a great deal! Anyway, I was not prepared for the change I saw in them. I cancelled and I'm happy with that for now. I really need to stop spending so much on sample boxes anyway, especially since I found Wantable which costs a pretty penny. I'm keeping BB for now, until I accrue points to 'recoup' my investment. I'm certainly keeping Ipsy! I prefer getting my value up front than having to wait on it--that's just me. So overall SS isn't bad if you want to stay with them and/or plan on always using your $15 coupon. I'm just not looking for the long term commitment right now, lol! The Ipsy model works better for me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey Heather what kit did you get? Which kit did you want? Just curious.


----------



## AMaas (Jul 13, 2013)

I cancelled SS too. I just felt like I was getting the same, tired samples of products that have been around forever and are available in so many other shops...Philosophy, Stila, etc. And I didn't like that the discount could only be used if you buy an item you received as a sample. So I wasnt really taking advantage of that added value of the program. And I don't feel like they give better samples to loyal subscribers. I had been a subscriber for almost a year and felt like the other box variatons I saw were much more interesting than what I recieved. But that is just my perception. And another pet peeve? That nasty black squiggly box stuffing covers everything with paper dust! So annoying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit: realized after I posted I am incorrect on the coupon. Has to be used on a product by the brand in your box, not necessarily the actual sample you received.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey Heather what kit did you get? Which kit did you want?
> 
> Just curious.


 Ann, I think it was Kit I that I got. It was the one with the boring black eyeliner, the self tanner sample, and the shampoo sample. I haven't looked at all the kits, so I can only guess Kit A would probably have been at the top of my list. But really, what bothered me most was that *all* the least desirable items seemed to be in my kit. If I had gotten the Vincent Longo eyeshadow (for example) with the self tanner and shampoo, I would have been bummed for the 2 samples I hated but pretty happy overall. Everyone got the spray on face tonic and the tiny eye cream sample (from what I have seen). All I wanted was to get at least 1 item I liked out of the 3 items that varied in each box/kit, but I did not get anything I wanted or liked out of the items that varied. I hope that partly explains where I'm coming from when I talk about a 'bad' or 'least desirable' box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 13, 2013)

Got it, yep that explains everything, perfectly. Thanks!


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 13, 2013)

So impressed with this month's SS box. I added things up and my box was worth almost $80! For $15 investment I'd say I'm doing ok.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluelion (Jul 13, 2013)

I received the Vincent Longo shadow trio, which would've been great, except that I already have it. Doh! Pretty content with everything else. I love hand and eye creams, so I'm always eager to try a new one out. I kind of feel like I'm being forced to make a trade list, though. I've gradually accrued a good pile of products that I already know I don't like, or most likely will never use.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Vincent Longo shadow trio, which would've been great, except that I already have it. Doh! Pretty content with everything else. I love hand and eye creams, so I'm always eager to try a new one out. I kind of feel like I'm being forced to make a trade list, though. I've gradually accrued a good pile of products that I already know I don't like, or most likely will never use.


 Which VL trio did you receive?  I'm trying to compose my trade list, and I don't know all of the shades that went out or all of the scents of the hand cream that went out, and I'm hoping to be able to piece together lists of all of the options that went out.  I do know that I'm getting a trio in shades (subtle, office-appropriate, think Adele or MacKenzie on _The Newsroom_) that are totally not my style (bright, club-appropriate, think drag queen or Mimi from _The Drew Carey Show_).


----------



## bluelion (Jul 13, 2013)

I got Paradise Love, which fits into the bright category. Really pretty and pigmented, but I just don't need a second one. It contains a blue, a teal, and a cream color.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 14, 2013)

Honestly it's really a hit or miss with these boxes.

I've gone through boxes where I was disappointed by everything in the box. There are mentions of boxes containing the least desirable items, but they probably aren't thinking that these items are "least desirable" when they put them together. I feel like they probably think they are creating equally balanced boxes. I don't think there is a case of rewarding longer subscribed people. I think the longer subscribed people just happen to get the newer items first because they want to avoid repeats. There's always a chance that the really coveted items will cycle through again in future boxes like they did this month.

I know it's a bummer getting a lame box, but I don't think they're misinforming people. Every sub company works differently and we're all here to share our views and such. I hope you all get better boxes in the future but I think we should try to remember that these companies aren't shoving bad boxes on us on purpose. I think we all just get a serious case of box envy. That's just my opinion anyway~


----------



## Elan (Jul 14, 2013)

Did anyone else get two boxes? I found a coupon somewhere for a free first box, so I signed up, but they sent me two of Kit I. I'm looking to trade the extra items if anyone is interested!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow just looking at pics on Instagram. Does everyone's face tonic have a spray bottle top? Mine is just a twist off cap. I've been dampening a cotton pad and applying it to my face and neck. Interesting.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get two boxes? I found a coupon somewhere for a free first box, so I signed up, but they sent me two of Kit I. I'm looking to trade the extra items if anyone is interested!!


Where did you find the coupon?  I'd love to get another box.


----------



## Mary322 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow just looking at pics on Instagram. Does everyone's face tonic have a spray bottle top?
> 
> Mine is just a twist off cap. I've been dampening a cotton pad and applying it to my face and neck.
> ...


No spray bottle top for me!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 15, 2013)

> No spray bottle top for me!


 me neither.


----------



## JamieO (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow just looking at pics on Instagram. Does everyone's face tonic have a spray bottle top?
> 
> Mine is just a twist off cap. I've been dampening a cotton pad and applying it to my face and neck.
> ...


 Mine had a spray top. Weird!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 15, 2013)

> Wow just looking at pics on Instagram. Does everyone's face tonic have a spray bottle top? Mine is just a twist off cap. I've been dampening a cotton pad and applying it to my face and neck. Interesting.


 Mine has a pump top?? It's actually a pretty decent size, too...the printed weight is on my bottle is .33 oz, but I compared it to other sample sizes I have with the same listed weight, and it's MUCH bigger...really happy with this one! And it smells amazing!!


----------



## JamieO (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has a pump top?? It's actually a pretty decent size, too...the printed weight is on my bottle is .33 oz, but I compared it to other sample sizes I have with the same listed weight, and it's MUCH bigger...really happy with this one! And it smells amazing!!


 Yeah, I guess mine is technically a pump too. It looks like a perfume sample vial with a spray top. I LOVE the smell of it too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, the boxes look really great this month! I've been toying with the idea of resubbing to SS. I canceled a while back, simply because I was overrun with skincare and wanted to focus more on makeup. Now, my makeup stash is getting a bit ridiculous and I'm running low on good skincare. I think I'll sign back up for August.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 16, 2013)

I just posted my review of this box on youtube. I was happy with most of my samples. My card said I was getting 2 full size item's and I only got one plus my supergoop was completely empty. Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## abreeskye (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just posted my review of this box on youtube. I was happy with most of my samples. My card said I was getting 2 full size item's and I only got one plus my supergoop was completely empty. Did anyone else have this problem?


My Supergoop was the exact same!  What in the world was up with THAT?!


----------



## Shana413 (Jul 16, 2013)

So i got kit I and just want to say i really love the ecru shampoo! I have fine hair that tends to frizz, i used the shampoo n my hair is silky shiny and looks very healthy root to tip, ill be buying this full size. The tantasia self tanner by jane iredale i do not like, its very orange but once rubbed in is ok, the smell is very mettallic not at all like a creamsicle as stated on the card, its a better smell than most self tanners but it still smells. It would probably be great as a quick bronzer for arms and legs but to be honest i dont really care for it and the sample was pretty small. The supergoop eye cream i love and will purchase, ive tried a bunch of eye creams and i loved how it felt on, it did appear a little watery right out of the tube, i would squeeze tube a little first to mix it up a bit before applying. The eyeliner was pretty nice but i will need to try it another day or so before i make a decision on that. The tonic is nice but ill have to try it for a few days to see if i feel or see a difference in my skin. Well hope u all enjoyed ur samples i cant wait for next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 16, 2013)

Ooh, yay, I signed up for that UPS thing that notifies you the day before a package will be delivered, and this should be here tomorrow! Kit B over here. nI'm really looking forward to the shampoo and hand cream.


----------



## dbella (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm about to resubscribe, but I'd love it if anyone has a promo code.  I can't find anything online.


----------



## katlyne (Jul 16, 2013)

> I'm about to resubscribe, but I'd love it if anyone has a promo code.Â  I can't find anything online.


 Sample Society doesn't have promos for their sub


----------



## dbella (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sample Society doesn't have promos for their sub


That's odd because I'm at the page to pay for the subscription and there is a box that says "Sample Society Promotion Code" for me to enter a code into. I'm confused.

Never mind, I called them and they said that's the place where you can enter a Promo Code if you've been given one as a gift.  She admitted it was confusing.  Oh well.


----------



## superstrcarwash (Jul 16, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just posted my review of this box on youtube. I was happy with most of my samples. My card said I was getting 2 full size item's and I only got one plus my supergoop was completely empty. Did anyone else have this problem?

Quote: Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Supergoop was the exact same!  What in the world was up with THAT?!

 
I also had this issue. I decided to email them about it since I've heard such good things about their customer service and this is the response I got:

Quote: Thanks for reaching out to us. I am so sorry that your sample of *Dr. T's Supergoop!* Advanced SPF 37 Eye Cream arrived empty. That is very strange, and I apologize for any inconvenience we might have caused. Let me get this sorted out for you right away.

It turns out this mix-up might end up working out to your advantage. Since we do not have the individual samples ready to be shipped, we are actually going to ship you out an entirely new Sample Society box for the month of July. Your replacement Order Number is , and you will receive an email with your scheduled delivery date and tracking information as soon as the box ships out of our fulfillment center.

It's really great that they would do that. I'm just sad it didn't happen to a box that I could get more use out of 




. I wasn't crazy about the nail polish. The last time I bought or wore a color like that was 6th grade.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 16, 2013)

The face tonic is $65?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sigh....face tonic or groceries for the week? I'm kidding...sort of...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 16, 2013)

> The face tonic is $65?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sigh....face tonic or groceries for the week? I'm kidding...sort of...


 We're gonna be groceryless together, because I freakin LOVE that stuff!!!!!


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow, oh Wow!

I got my box today, and like many others, my Supergoop sample was empty. I shot off a short e-mail to customer service,letting them know I had received an empty sample, and to please send me a full sample. Well, not more than 15 minutes later, I got an "Thank you for your order" e-mail from beautybar.com, for a full size ($45 value) Supergoop Eye Cream!

I'm so shocked by beauty bar's amazing customer service! I'll definitely be keeping Sample Society! Their customer service rocks!
 

ETA: I just received an e-mail from the customer service rep, that helped me. She responded with an e-mail that was completely personalized. She mentioned that she loved my name, and when she was little she would always name her dolls Kira


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We're gonna be groceryless together, because I freakin LOVE that stuff!!!!!


 I'm going to search the net for a deal.  Even with the $15 off, $50 is still pricey for toner.


----------



## katlyne (Jul 17, 2013)

What the fuckkkk. I had an empty sample and got a $5 credit...you guys are getting full sizes and full boxes. I don't know how I feel about this..I don't order off of beautybar and the credit doesn't really do much for me.. I don't mean to complain...but seriouslyyy


----------



## JamieO (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What the fuckkkk. I had an empty sample and got a $5 credit...you guys are getting full sizes and full boxes. I don't know how I feel about this..I don't order off of beautybar and the credit doesn't really do much for me.. I don't mean to complain...but seriouslyyy


 I kind of feel the same way. I got a $10 credit, but I doubt I would use it. I just can't afford to buy anything else right now. I appreciate that they are trying to make the empty sample situation right, however I don't really like the inconsistency. I think everyone should be compensated the same way, whatever that way may be. I don't understand the thought process in sending someone a new box, someone else a full-size product, and other people different amounts of credit. It's a little unfair.


----------



## katlyne (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of feel the same way. I got a $10 credit, but I doubt I would use it. I just can't afford to buy anything else right now. I appreciate that they are trying to make the empty sample situation right, however I don't really like the inconsistency. I think everyone should be compensated the same way, whatever that way may be. I don't understand the thought process in sending someone a new box, someone else a full-size product, and other people different amounts of credit. It's a little unfair.


 hello,
 
        I really don't mean to complain, I don't want to seem ungrateful, however, in my July Sample Society box, I received an empty SuperGoop eye cream sample. When I emailed about this, I received a $5 credit. I belong to a forum of sorts where we discuss subscription services and many others have received entire replacement boxes($15) or a full size supergoop eye cream($45). I don't usually order off of BeautyBar.com so, sadly, the credit will go unused. I do think that when problems with Sample Society arise, you should have a set protocol so that there isn't such a disparity in resolutions. I also think that giving people credits should be off the table as I'm not inclined to spend MORE money after I just spent $15 on a subscription box with which there was a problem.
 
        Thank you,
                Katlyne Simmons
    I just sent them that email, I hope they don't think I'm trying to be rude.


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## katlyne (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Genevieve Barba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that's really good. Also, if you want you could call. When I called they were really sweet and nice to me and refunded me the $15 back into my checking account.  But hopefully they'll do that for you from the e-mail! Good luck!


 thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> theyre sending me a new box. I feel bad since I only really wanted the sample, but I guess it'll be useful for my trade list? oh goodness I feel so bad. I've got too many morals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> theyre sending me a new box. I feel bad since I only really wanted the sample, but I guess it'll be useful for my trade list? oh goodness I feel so bad. I've got too many morals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh god I felt so bad too!!! I was apologizing to whoever I talked to over and over haha. But I love their customer service.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 17, 2013)

> I'm going to search the net for a deal. Â Even with the $15 off, $50 is still pricey for toner. Â


 Ugh...I know ;/ Let me know what you find with your super sleuthing skills!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh...I know ;/ Let me know what you find with your super sleuthing skills!!!


 I emailed them about the eyegoop sample and they gave me a $10 credit that I can use with the $15 code so the Toner would be $40.  

Still way high, but much better than $65!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 17, 2013)

> I emailed them about the eyegoop sample and they gave me a $10 credit that I can use with the $15 code so the Toner would be $40. Â  Still way high, but much better than $65!


 GAH! To echo past rants on this thread, I HATE the inconsistencies of SS customer service...as you know, I got Kit I, and because we did a trade you got to see EXACTLY how empty my Tantasia sample was, in addition to the Supergoop.. When I called their CS, they apologized profusely (the girl really was super sweet), and she arranged to send me another Kit I, which was very nice of her, but I DO NOT want ANOTHER damn box with 2 out 5 samples COMPLETELY EMPTY *slams head against the wall*


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GAH! To echo past rants on this thread, I HATE the inconsistencies of SS customer service...as you know, I got Kit I, and because we did a trade you got to see EXACTLY how empty my Tantasia sample was, in addition to the Supergoop..
> 
> ...


 Yeah.  It appears that these sub companies don't have any set policies established for how to deal with the various issues that come up...which leads to the inconsistencies in CS responses.  Have they already sent you another kit?  Maybe you could ask for credit instead?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 17, 2013)

> Yeah. Â It appears that these sub companies don't have any set policies established for how to deal with the various issues that come up...which leads to the inconsistencies in CS responses. Â Have they already sent you another kit? Â Maybe you could ask for credit instead? Â  Â


 I'm searching for the email they sent me, but I can't find it because my inbox is atrocious...maybe I should just call them again


----------



## OiiO (Jul 17, 2013)

Yep, the CS is fairly inconsistent. I also received a nearly empty eye cream and emailed Beauty Bar about it.

I received a very nice response that they ran out of boxes B and individual eye cream samples, but they would still like me to experience the product. So the CS rep manually applied a $25 discount that works only for that eye cream to my account, which I later found out stacks with the Sample Society monthly discount. I got a full-sized eye cream, 3 free samples and a travel-sized Korres shower duo for $13 shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sure it's not a freebie, like many of you got, but I'm still happy and think that I got a nice deal here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Estimated Delivery: Friday, Jul. 19*
*Qty*
*Description*
*Item Price*
*Discount*
*Subtotal*
1 *Sample:*Juara Body Creme, Candlenut-Sample Packette $0.00 $0.00 *FREE*
1 *Sample:*dermalogica Super Sensitive SPF 30 Sample Packette $0.00 $0.00 *FREE*
1 *Sample:*Ecru New York Luxe Treatment Shampoo Sample Packette $0.00 $0.00 *FREE*
1 Korres Fresh Fruit Showergel Duo $8.00 $0.00 $8.00 1 Dr. T's Supergoop! Advanced SPF 37 Eye Cream $45.00 $0.00 $45.00 
Order Summary
*Subtotal:*
$53.00
Shipping Fee: $0 Credits: $15.00 Manu. Coupon: $25.00 *Total*
$13.00


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 17, 2013)

I only got a $10 credit toward a purchase also.  I do not plan on buying anything so again its wasted.  This is the second time it has happened!

I just emailed them also.  A while back I received a moisturizer sample that looked like cottage cheese, and my friends sample did not.  I called them and was told it was supposed to look like that and given a $2 or $3 credit.  I mentioned both times others received a full refund or a new box, and I received a credit I'll never use.  I haven't found anything yet that I love enough to spend the high priced of most of their products.  We'll see what they say.


----------



## abreeskye (Jul 17, 2013)

I just emailed them about the Supergoop, we'll see how they respond to me!  I did really want to give it a try, and was really bummed out.


----------



## abreeskye (Jul 17, 2013)

I just heard back, and booooo.  Here's what they said:

**********

Thank you for contacting us at Beautybar.com, a Familyhood site!
I hope this email finds you well.

How are you enjoying the Sample Society?  It is a great way to try out some exclusive products!

The Supergoop is not empty.  We looked into it and found that since the tube is for one use there just is not a lot in the tube.  According to an associate, you have to squeeze really hard.  

I know you have to work for beauty but this may be a little much!

Because beauty shouldn't be so hard I have provided a $5.00 credit to your account to use for future purchases (this will not deduct from your Sample Society purchase which is automatically set for a $15.00 charge) but you can use it in conjunction with a purchase you may make with your discount from being a member of Sample Society.

The credit will expire on September 30, 2013.

I hope you will be able to try what is in that tube!  (I am sure you don't need it!)

Have a great night.
If you have any questions or comments please contact us at [email protected] or call at 1(888) 696-0423.

Thanks again for contacting Beautybar.com, a Familyhood site!

Thanks,

Sonya M.
Customer Care
Beautybar.com
A Familyhood site

**************************************

What in the world?!  I'd rather have the actual sample I wanted!  Hmmmm.  This makes me wonder whether I should continue with them or not.  I don't like the idea of them saying, oh, you just have to try harder.  Ugh.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2013)

WTAF? *One* use? I expect much better from Sample Society. They might as well send out a foil if that's the official answer. More WTAF?: The card indicates that the tube of hand cream that was sent is full-sized and that it costs $25 for the tube. The tube is a third of an ounce. This means that if this was all correct, this hand cream would be SEVENTY-FIVE DOLLARS AN OUNCE. Which... No. The tube they sent is the travel-sized version which is $7.50 a pop.


----------



## Elan (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where did you find the coupon?  I'd love to get another box.


I honestly can't remember where I found the coupon (probably a blog), but it was only available for a few days last month.


----------



## alterkate (Jul 18, 2013)

One use? I got the Supergoop eye cream in my Birchbox (or was it Glossybox? I'm having a hard time keeping track!) at least a month ago (maybe two?) and I'm still using it every morning and night! That's a load of bull they are trying to sell you.


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Jul 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just heard back, and booooo.  Here's what they said:

**********

Thank you for contacting us at Beautybar.com, a Familyhood site!

I hope this email finds you well.

How are you enjoying the Sample Society?  It is a great way to try out some exclusive products!

The Supergoop is not empty.  We looked into it and found that since the tube is for one use there just is not a lot in the tube.  According to an associate, you have to squeeze really hard. 

I know you have to work for beauty but this may be a little much!

Because beauty shouldn't be so hard I have provided a $5.00 credit to your account to use for future purchases (this will not deduct from your Sample Society purchase which is automatically set for a $15.00 charge) but you can use it in conjunction with a purchase you may make with your discount from being a member of Sample Society.

The credit will expire on September 30, 2013.

I hope you will be able to try what is in that tube!  (I am sure you don't need it!)

Have a great night.

If you have any questions or comments please contact us at [email protected] or call at 1(888) 696-0423.

Thanks again for contacting Beautybar.com, a Familyhood site!

Thanks,

Sonya M.

Customer Care

Beautybar.com

A Familyhood site

**************************************

What in the world?!  I'd rather have the actual sample I wanted!  Hmmmm.  This makes me wonder whether I should continue with them or not.  I don't like the idea of them saying, oh, you just have to try harder.  Ugh.

 



> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One use? I got the Supergoop eye cream in my Birchbox (or was it Glossybox? I'm having a hard time keeping track!) at least a month ago (maybe two?) and I'm still using it every morning and night! That's a load of bull they are trying to sell you.


 I got the supergoop eye cream in my sample Society box and have been using it everyday since i got it. A little goes a long way. I actually over used it twice too. I thought it was very very empty when I opened it too, but I then realized it was a lot for the amount used per application. I decided to cancel my box still because that was the only product I was in LOVE with. everything else was ok and I want to try other boxes. Hope you all get some good stuff in future boxes! I'm excited to find out what you get!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 26, 2013)

Le sigh. I just cut Sample Society loose. It's just been *boring* for me. I did like most of this month's box, but most of the previous few have been duds, so it's bye-bye time. I am going through a sub culling right now, and the boring subs are getting ditched first.


----------



## dbella (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm hoping the August box will be a good one.  I just re-subbed.  Sample Society was my first sub, but they lost me the first time after they put a ziploc baggie in the box.  Yes, it was called something else and it had a print design on it, but it was still a ziploc baggie.  I was like


----------



## meaganola (Jul 26, 2013)

> I'm hoping the August box will be a good one.Â  I just re-subbed.Â  Sample Society was my first sub, but they lost me the first time after they put a ziploc baggie in the box.Â  Yes, it was called something else and it had a print design on it, but it was still a ziploc baggie.Â  I was like :icon_eek: Â


 Are you sure that was Sample Society? I don't recall it in any of their boxes. Birchbox, yeah, several times, but not Sample Society.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping the August box will be a good one.  I just re-subbed.  Sample Society was my first sub, but they lost me the first time after they put a ziploc baggie in the box.  Yes, it was called something else and it had a print design on it, but it was still a ziploc baggie.  I was like


 I'm pretty sure Sample Society never sent out the tili bags...that was Birchbox...


----------



## bluelion (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't remember that either. I've been a member since March '12, is that something that went out before then? I'm always pretty pleased with the consistency of Sample Society. The boxes don't always wow me, but I definitely use more of it compared to Ipsy. Which isn't knocking Ipsy, but I tend to go through skin care more than makeup. Between the two, I feel like I have a pretty good balance, and don't feel the need to try others. I think I've noticed that quite a few of the companies that get featured in these subs usually make their way around all the various services at some point.


----------



## dbella (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure Sample Society never sent out the tili bags...that was Birchbox...


I've never had a Birchbox sub.....

*Waaaiiiit, a second!!! You're right.  I didn't have a sub for Birchbox, but a girl I worked with sent me one!! *

I went back and looked at my old posts and I quit SS originally because of that ghastly Cheeky Chops yellow nail polish and some lash product.  I'd had a couple of disappointments with always getting the box with the worst stuff and that sent me over the edge.  LOL  I moved onto Glossybox and we all know how that turned out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've never had a Birchbox sub.....
> ...


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ha, I know how that goes...I initially quit Sample Society just because I had skincare up to my ears and I thought it was kind of boring...at the time I mostly wanted makeup and fun things...but now my makeup collection has gotten big and I"m seeing more of the appeal in SS (useful skincare with some makeup here and there)...I quit Glossybox because I got tired of the every box drama, and the fact that it is so expensive and rarely did I find a box worth $21 in hindsight! But it ended up making me miss Sample Society more, because at least it is consistent...ha. 

I actually unsubbed from Birchbox because of that stupid ziploc bag. I've been signed back up for a while (I missed the points), but it still haunts me. Prior to the ziploc bag, I was getting gross food bars (I haaaate the texture of protein bars, Luna bars, etc, and will only eat the whole nut types of bars) and the most boring samples in every box. 

I always find myself going back and forth in my mind with my subs


----------

